# Thoughts on the Matthews VXR?



## MarshallHunter (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey All! I have been a lurking member for a awhile now. Wanted to start checking out the classifieds and saw that I actually needed to post some. So here it goes, I just saw Matthews promo video for the new VXR. looks like a nice bow. I just wanted to get some other people's thoughts on it. I do really appreciate Matthews staying around the $1000 range for their flagship bows. I can't say that I will ever pic up a new Hoyt for the small fortune that they cost now.


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

Saw both new Mathews this morning at dealers. As always, good looking, well finished bows. I like the longer bow even if it is only 1 1/2 inches longer than my vertix. Has a neat little tree stand attachment and rope. Not a deal breaker or maker for anyone as far as I know, but cute. Will I buy one, probably not, pretty happy with my no cam and vertix.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

I shot the 31.5 today. First of all I’ve shot only Hoyt for as long as I can remember and this VXR is as fine a bow as Mathews has ever put out. Shoot it. VERY EXCELLANT!!!!


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

I shot the 31.5 VXR today and was throwing money down to walk out with one but turned out the bow was unable to be sold today. Bow was similar to the traverse a bit in the draw cycle to me. No real hump anywhere, just consistent resistance with a smooth finish into the wall. What was really impressive to me was on the letdown, there was no yank forward at all but smooth the entire way. Held well at the draw and with the 29.5 DL, my nose just barely hit the string to make it still a usable anchor for me. That better string angle for my draw was what sold me on it over the vertix I shot yesterday.


----------



## tenzarusoba (Jan 2, 2014)

Have a 2014 Chill R with 33ATA and am looking forward to shooting the 28 because I'd like something more compact!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a feeling the VXR is going to be a monster for Mathews (No Pun)
As far as a hunting bow, the longer riser looks like an improvement on both the Vertix and Traverse.
I owned both a Vertix and Traverse and always thought both could balance a little better, we'll see.


----------



## jparks5011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Lancaster archery has a rundown on their YouTube channel. It’s highlights the differences from last years models. I was in the market for a bow and waited to see what came out. Had my heart set on a traverse but plan to at least go shoot this bad boy this weekend. I’m still attracted to the longer ata and BH of the traverse but eager to compare the two. Everyone I’ve read who’s shot one has said they were sweet. I’m pumped!


----------



## Duggaboy56 (Oct 10, 2019)

Did u say u just got pumped?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to trying the 31.5. Like the long riser


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Looking forward to trying the 31.5. Like the long riser


Agreed. When u sell yours let me know...:wink:


----------



## jparks5011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Duggaboy56 said:


> Did u say u just got pumped?


I said “I’m pumped”


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I shot the new 31.5 and have some thoughts on the bow. While the draw was smooth throughout it was also stiff in the same was the Vertix was stiff. The letoff is nice at 85% but there isn’t much of a valley compare to the new bowtechs, elites, PSE and even the Hoyts. 
As always the bows were extremely well built and the new green color is awesome. I am thinking that with the 60lb mods (drawing a couple pounds heavy) on a 28.5 or 29 in 
draw could be an awesome whitetail setup and at that poundage you will not notice the draw or hold. At 70 or 75lb though I think the draw is very stiff and with all the other great choices out there why shortcut yourself with a small valley. Awesome looking bow though and I just may end up with one to play with in 60lb.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Can you press these things with a normal EZ press? The beyond parallel limbs looks like a problem from that perspective.


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

Predator said:


> Can you press these things with a normal EZ press? The beyond parallel limbs looks like a problem from that perspective.


I checked one out today at dealers and I didn't notice it being any worse than my vertix.


----------



## 927303 (Oct 22, 2019)

I shot both today, they both have a little bit of a stiff but smooth draw, nice back wall and hold well. The long riser on the 31 is very nice feels like your shooting a 34" bow. The 28 surprised me, it also shot very well, holded nice just not as well as the 31. However the 28 felt a lot lighter, weird being only a few oz different. Both bows will find a lot of buyers. I ended up with the bt revolt, it felt better than both Mathews to me.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Predator said:


> Can you press these things with a normal EZ press? The beyond parallel limbs looks like a problem from that perspective.


If it's anything like previous years, you can put the press finger tips in the limb pillow dimples, and they will NOT slip out. Very ingenious design by Mathews, knowing that 100s of shops and techs use linear style presses since they will press most bows.


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone looked at the vxr 31.5 and the trx 36 risers are the same length


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

If the draw is like my Vertix, which I am sure it is, then that is a winner. I do not care for the big hump and dump and the end of the draw cycle that so many bows have at 30". I choose stiff up front and smooth all the way back.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

JPR79 said:


> If it's anything like previous years, you can put the press finger tips in the limb pillow dimples, and they will NOT slip out. Very ingenious design by Mathews, knowing that 100s of shops and techs use linear style presses since they will press most bows.


Ahh, makes sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

wvminer said:


> Has anyone looked at the vxr 31.5 and the trx 36 risers are the same length


You might be on to something.

VRX31.5 Bow weight 4.66Lbs
TRX36 Bow weight 4.68Lbs


----------



## peihengc (Nov 15, 2018)

had never really dug into parallel limb bows, halon x comp all the way


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Predator said:


> Can you press these things with a normal EZ press? The beyond parallel limbs looks like a problem from that perspective.


Yes you can. Set up a guy's 28 yesterday. Word of advice tip the fingers almost all the way in. If you don't the spring under the fingers can gouge the limbs.


----------



## zernzm08 (Feb 1, 2009)

So the cam to cam length is actually longer on the VXR 31.5 then the traverse? Wondering if anyone could please put a tape measure to the bow and post the total length of the 31.5?


----------



## CowboyD (Jun 6, 2018)

The cam is the key to a good bow and Mathews has stayed with the Crosscentric cam for the last few years, including this year's VRX. Any changes besides the cam are just tweaks IMHO. So I will stay with my Halon 32-7.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like the Mathews and would love to think about the VXR (or even the Vertix). I just really appreciate longer ata bows and have a hard time going under 34".


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Dale_B1 said:


> Yes you can. Set up a guy's 28 yesterday. Word of advice tip the fingers almost all the way in. If you don't the spring under the fingers can gouge the limbs.


Good advice Dale - thanks!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Have not seen one yet, but I like long straight risers!


----------



## Thunderer (Jan 2, 2019)

garys333 said:


> Saw both new Mathews this morning at dealers. As always, good looking, well finished bows. I like the longer bow even if it is only 1 1/2 inches longer than my vertix. Has a neat little tree stand attachment and rope. Not a deal breaker or maker for anyone as far as I know, but cute. Will I buy one, probably not, pretty happy with my no cam and vertix.


The VXR has the basic looks and specs of the Halon 32. Not impressed with this year's lineup. 

Save your money and buy a used Halon if you're hellbent on getting a different bow.


----------



## brownclown2 (Oct 22, 2015)

tenzarusoba said:


> Have a 2014 Chill R with 33ATA and am looking forward to shooting the 28 because I'd like something more compact!


that might be a big mistake depending on your DL. I am about 29.5. i went from the chill r to a triax . still being relatively new to bows , i only judged the triax on feel and draw, vibration free, which i loved. However the string angle really caused lots of form issues and other tweaks to try and make bow fit me. It just never will and why i was hoping new Mathews would be longer and but still going to try the 31.5 today.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Thunderer said:


> garys333 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw both new Mathews this morning at dealers. As always, good looking, well finished bows. I like the longer bow even if it is only 1 1/2 inches longer than my vertix. Has a neat little tree stand attachment and rope. Not a deal breaker or maker for anyone as far as I know, but cute. Will I buy one, probably not, pretty happy with my no cam and vertix.
> ...


I haven’t had my hands on the VXR yet but the balance on the Halon 32 was horrendous and the grip angle terrible. It would not be hard for the VXR to be significantly better and frankly the Vertix and Traverse were much better on both balance and grip so I presume VXR is just as good.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Thunderer said:


> The VXR has the basic looks of the Halon 32. Not impressed with this year's lineup.
> 
> Save your money and buy a used Halon if you're hellbent on getting a different bow.


I doubt they are alike...


----------



## Travis.hamlyn (Jan 29, 2019)

No real new technology upgrades in the VXR.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Travis.hamlyn said:


> No real new technology upgrades in the VXR.


The longer, straight riser has the potential to be a huge gain.


----------



## efey (Oct 16, 2013)

Predator said:


> Can you press these things with a normal EZ press? The beyond parallel limbs looks like a problem from that perspective.


I contacted LCA to check and they responded saying that they aren't aware of any issues pressing the vxr.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Travis.hamlyn said:


> No real new technology upgrades in the VXR.


Nope, not really - although at Mathias mentioned, the longer riser could be meaningful in terms of hold and accuracy.

But generally just refinements of proven technology. On one had disappointing vs. new tech change like Bowtech and Elite came out with. On the other hand, I sometimes wonder if refinement of a proven system is better than being a guinea pig on new tech. When I think back I've had better experiences with gen 2 or 3 improved systems than brand new ground breaking tech that almost always gets tweaked in the following year or two. IDK, both have their merits and both can be rewarding to shoot but I wouldn't discount refinements over entirely new tech.


----------



## msulliv7 (Feb 27, 2018)

Has anyone shot the VRX 31.5 with a 31" DL? Curious how it felt, and if anyone has any comparative experience with the traverse with the same DL.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thunderer said:


> The VXR has the basic looks and specs of the Halon 32. Not impressed with this year's lineup.
> 
> Save your money and buy a used Halon if you're hellbent on getting a different bow.



I had two Halons and a Halon 32. The Triax, Vertix and Traverse were all way better in every aspect especially balance.
A longer riser should only help with overall balance and hold, I am excited to try it.


----------



## Thunderer (Jan 2, 2019)

Come on you guys. Look at the difference, or lack thereof:

Halon 32 vs. VXR


----------



## Kdunlap7 (Nov 13, 2019)

I like the looks of it. But I haven’t got to shoot one yet.


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

I bought one today. Go shoot one before you compare it to other bows. It's a different bow.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

I shot one today side by side my Halon 6. I ordered one...


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

therekkr said:


> I bought one today. Go shoot one before you compare it to other bows. It's a different bow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you add that limb silencer.....or is it standard?


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

Buckhorn70 said:


> Did you add that limb silencer.....or is it standard?


I added those from my old bow.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderWarrior (Aug 19, 2019)

I ordered one too. I think once people shoot it they’ll see the differences.


----------



## adrenalinjunkie (Aug 19, 2012)

What are the dealers saying the turn around time is when ordering one fixing to order mine tomorrow?


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

adrenalinjunkie said:


> What are the dealers saying the turn around time is when ordering one fixing to order mine tomorrow?


I was told 6/8 weeks from date of order...... now dealers placed pre-orders and could have stock soon but you are at the mercy of their stock order. Someone to feel free to correct if this info is wrong.


----------



## adrenalinjunkie (Aug 19, 2012)

Dang 6/8 weeks is a long time i may reconsider ordering was wanting to get it before deer season here in Bama goes out


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thunderer said:


> Come on you guys. Look at the difference, or lack thereof:
> 
> Halon 32 vs. VXR
> View attachment 6983385
> View attachment 6983387


That is a h32 5 and a vxr 28. I see plenty of difference lol.


----------



## TenderWarrior (Aug 19, 2019)

adrenalinjunkie said:


> Dang 6/8 weeks is a long time i may reconsider ordering was wanting to get it before deer season here in Bama goes out


My dealer said 1-3 weeks. He ordered some before release and before he knew what they were.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Thunderer said:


> Come on you guys. Look at the difference, or lack thereof:
> 
> Halon 32 vs. VXR
> View attachment 6983385
> View attachment 6983387


So when you shot them side by side, no difference? Or u just comparing pics?


----------



## Grizzlestomp (Nov 12, 2019)

I really like how long the riser is and how parallel (or even inverted) the limbs are. From an engineering and physics standpoint, it seems like this is the ideal way to eliminate recoil and "hand shock"

The only flaw in the longer risers and swept back limbs would seem to be the added weight of the longer riser. Personally, I'm really hoping other manufacturers (besides PSE, and I guess Hoyt) make a concerted effort to utilize the full capabilities of carbon. Imagine a 35" ATA VXR that weighed under 4 lbs (I also am not a fan of how lopsided the handle placement seems to be in most Mathews, but that may just be personal preference, not sure how that plays out in accuracy/torque/etc).


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

I was told today buy me dealer and friend that the 31 is the best bow he has ever shot in his life. I buy a now every year. Either bowtech or Mathews so he does not care and wont lie to me so looking forward to shooting the 31 and also the Bowtechs.

Anyone know if the new Mathews DL is running long as usual by 3/8 to 1/2"? Also are the Bowtechs running long?


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thunderer said:


> Come on you guys. Look at the difference, or lack thereof:
> 
> Halon 32 vs. VXR
> View attachment 6983385
> View attachment 6983387


Lol you posted a pic of the halon 32 and the VXR 28. What a kook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> That is a h32 5 and a vxr 28. I see plenty of difference lol.


haha! that's pretty funny.

all that can really be expected are refinements, there is only so much meaningful tech that can be added to bows at this point..... it's going to be a rare year for anyone to have any really big improvements, and is unrealistic to expect


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think that pics say a lot actually. It does show that even at 28inches the riser is close to what you are seeing on the Halon 32. The 31.5 would be even longer. The 28 is the only Mathews that has really temped me and this is from a guy that normally doesn’t like short ATA bows.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I like Mathews , Hoyt and PSE philosophy this year . Keep it simple, keep it solid . 
Not a lot of gimmicks on on solid proven platforms..


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dale_B1 said:


> Yes you can. Set up a guy's 28 yesterday. Word of advice tip the fingers almost all the way in. If you don't the spring under the fingers can gouge the limbs.


Did you have to order a new set of limbs afterwards?


----------



## Rmcjunkinjr (Oct 30, 2019)

Wish it came in 32" draw


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

4IDARCHER said:


> I think that pics say a lot actually. It does show that even at 28inches the riser is close to what you are seeing on the Halon 32. The 31.5 would be even longer. The 28 is the only Mathews that has really temped me and this is from a guy that normally doesn’t like short ATA bows.


The 28, due to its riser length, has me intrigued as well.
I liked my Triax except for the grip. The Engage fixed that, and a longer riser, sounds like a winner....


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Local bow shop weighted a VXR 31.5 bare bow it was 4.88Lbs. Wonder if in 2021 will Mathews break the 5Lb mark?


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

If they make a longer riser to get to the utopian 35 ATA that everyone clamors about, they will get to 5lbs.... if you want a longer bow ( not just limb angle , which doesn't help a dang bit, IMO) then you will pay with it in mass weight. Unless they lighten it up and limit the DW to 60lbs.

I have discovered I shoot bows better that have longer risers and less limb angle, ie a 30" ATA bow can hold just as well or better than a 33" ATA, depends on the specific geometry. I will be trying the VXR and I haven't had a Mathews since my Q2XL.


----------



## TenderWarrior (Aug 19, 2019)

midnight_f150 said:


> Local bow shop weighted a VXR 31.5 bare bow it was 4.88Lbs. Wonder if in 2021 will Mathews break the 5Lb mark?


Yea I held both the 28 and 31.5 hand in hand and the 28 seemed significantly lighter.


----------



## Chamacat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep..You Tube is slammed with the all new VXR in both ATA lengths..I don't think I have ever seen a bow with so much promotion..These bows were out as far as I can tell in late August..I really like all the videos that are "Proven Ground" vids of all kinds of hunts..Levi Morgan has sheep hunt with a VXR..makes a nice shot on a ram..enjoy


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

TenderWarrior said:


> Yea I held both the 28 and 31.5 hand in hand and the 28 seemed significantly lighter.


The 28 was 4.66lbs bare bow he said.


----------



## Grizzlestomp (Nov 12, 2019)

If they make a longer CARBON FIBER riser to get to the utopian 35 ATA, then they get the longer risers, less limb angle, and lower weight. Granted, price will jump at first, but if everyone does it and carbon becomes the norm prices will come back down.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

midnight_f150 said:


> You might be on to something.
> 
> VRX31.5 Bow weight 4.66Lbs
> TRX36 Bow weight 4.68Lbs


There's no way they're the same length. I saw the 36 a couple days ago and that riser is LONG!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Mathias said:


> The longer, straight riser has the potential to be a huge gain.


The risers look pretty deflexed.


----------



## rpg76 (Nov 15, 2012)

wvminer said:


> Has anyone looked at the vxr 31.5 and the trx 36 risers are the same length


Can anyone confirm/ debunk this? I might have to get one if (close to) true!!&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> Did you have to order a new set of limbs afterwards?


Where did that come from??? My post answered a question where did your's?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Grizzlestomp said:


> If they make a longer CARBON FIBER riser to get to the utopian 35 ATA, then they get the longer risers, less limb angle, and lower weight. Granted, price will jump at first, but if everyone does it and carbon becomes the norm prices will come back down.


Less limb angle??? Parallel and past parallel limbs make a bow more efficient. Carbon risers come down in price, highly doubt they ever will. More the norm, Hoyt has been using them for 10 years, PSE off and on more than that, Bowrech has used composites for some time, prices haven't come down but gone up.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Thunderer said:


> Come on you guys. Look at the difference, or lack thereof:
> 
> Halon 32 vs. VXR
> View attachment 6983385
> View attachment 6983387


LOL they aren't even in the same ball park.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The Halon 32 was lost in the sauce years ago, in every aspect. The new Mathews are much better, and it's not close.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Predator said:


> Can you press these things with a normal EZ press? The beyond parallel limbs looks like a problem from that perspective.


I have an EZ press so if i'm able to do my review you can assume all is well. The only difference would be if I needed to use the adapters for past parallel bows like the Bear Carnage. If that's the case i'll mention it.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

BucksnBass525 said:


> The Halon 32 was lost in the sauce years ago, in every aspect. The new Mathews are much better, and it's not close.


I've killed bucks that ended up on my wall 3 years in a row with my Halon 32. It wont be going anywhere.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

The Halon and the VXR are identical they both have two cams strings and cables can't you idiots tell they are the same. Using this logic every bow on the market is identical.

That being said shot the VXR 31.5 and its similar to the Vertix but felt a bit more stable and that says alot ther Vertix holds on target very very well.


----------



## Thunderer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wow...you guys get really defensive over your brand, huh? Don't blame me for Mathews for regurgitating the same sh*t from 3 years ago. 

Here is a 31.5 (instead of 28) and a H32 for comparison:

Refinements, galore. Basically a completely different bow.


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Thunderer said:


> Wow...you guys get really defensive over your brand, huh? Don't blame me for Mathews for regurgitating the same sh*t from 3 years ago.
> 
> Here is a 31.5 (instead of 28) and a H32 for comparison:
> 
> Refinements, galore. Basically a completely different bow.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yes completely different. One of them has an erection.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

crazy they have changed that much in that little time.... I wouldn't even recognize the Halon as a Mathews.... looks like a flash back from 2018 (H32 and Triax) with a crappier draw cycle.

yet again, the new Mathews are creating a ton of buzz with their revolutionary changes, people are touting how awesome the longer risers are.... I have no doubt they are a great shooting bow, but holy smokes, Mathews isn't good at marketing, they are now hypnotists.


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

There sure is a lot of hate in these threads.

Has anyone actually shot these bows and compared them to the previous models or other manufacturers products?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

cruizerjoy said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yes completely different. One of them has an erection.


actually one's a male bow, the other is a female.... I guess a completely different gender is a change. the H32 had the dampener on the inside, VXR on the outside


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

Does the draw length run long like normal 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

Hoytbow88 said:


> Does the draw length run long like normal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


Yes.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

therekkr said:


> There sure is a lot of hate in these threads.
> 
> Has anyone actually shot these bows and compared them to the previous models or other manufacturers products?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


how is it hate? people are talking how much longer the new VXR risers are because that's the Mathews marketing campaign. they look very similar, and though I thing the VXR is a really sharp looking bow (especially in the new green) the switch weight cam is horrible, and they are almost 5lbs nekkid


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> how is it hate? people are talking how much longer the new VXR risers are because that's the Mathews marketing campaign. they look very similar, and though I thing the VXR is a really sharp looking bow (especially in the new green) the switch weight cam is horrible, and they are almost 5lbs nekkid


Have you shot any of the new bows?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

cruizerjoy said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA yes completely different. One of them has an erection.


One of them has a much better grip, superior balance, quieter, deader, longer riser, better limb angle, Switch weight technology, etc.
Only thing that is the same as the H32 is the strings, and those are even better as of late.
Take your Halons to the shop with you and shoot em.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

therekkr said:


> Have you shot any of the new bows?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


no, but some things are obvious, as in I don't need to shoot them to talk about aspects.... folks who didn't like switch weight cams still don't this year (so I know they still suck) 4.88lbs is heavy... don't need to shoot it to know that. the LOOOOOONNNNGGG riser Mathews is pushing isn't that long, it's marketing.... sounds like you believe it all..... if you go all in on the marketing spiel before shooting the bow, then you will already know it's gonna be the best bow you have ever shot, haha.... that's why Mathews is so big, they are marketing kings.

I think it's cool, they kill it every year, even if they have the heaviest bows with one of the worst draw cycles in the game, and still outsell everyone else.... that's legit! no hating here.

I bet the VXR has a better feel (besides draw cycle) than the H32, but the H32 was horrible in balance.... worst in that regard I have ever had in hand. I like seeing what all of the companies come out with, they all build great bows, but it's funny that Bowtech and Elite bring out some real new stuff, and people are talking more about Mathews new long risers, haha.... good for Mathews, they have earned in


----------



## Spency (Oct 29, 2009)

Went to the shop last night fully intending to order a VXR 31.5. Had a build summary in hand and ready to order without even shooting. When I got there they had one on the rack in the new green, which looks fantastic. Shot it first and then they talked me into shooting all of the new Hoyts including the Turbo.

When the dust settled I left with a RX-4 Ultra on order instead. The Mathews is nice, but the draw cycle not for me and the mass difference too blatant when shooting back to back. Hoyt made some noticeable improvements that were surprising to me, not what I expected. My wallet isn't happy, but I'm glad I took the time and shot both before jumping in on the VXR.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BucksnBass525 said:


> One of them has a much better grip, superior balance, quieter, deader, longer riser, better limb angle, Switch weight technology, etc.
> Only thing that is the same as the H32 is the strings, and those are even better as of late.
> Take your Halons to the shop with you and shoot em.


deader?

somebody had to say it:wink:


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> no, but some things are obvious, as in I don't need to shoot them to talk about aspects.... folks who didn't like switch weight cams still don't this year (so I know they still suck) 4.88lbs is heavy... don't need to shoot it to know that. the LOOOOOONNNNGGG riser Mathews is pushing isn't that long, it's marketing.... sounds like you believe it all..... if you go all in on the marketing spiel before shooting the bow, then you will already know it's gonna be the best bow you have ever shot, haha.... that's why Mathews is so big, they are marketing kings.
> 
> I think it's cool, they kill it every year, even if they have the heaviest bows with one of the worst draw cycles in the game, and still outsell everyone else.... that's legit! no hating here.
> 
> I bet the VXR has a better feel (besides draw cycle) than the H32, but the H32 was horrible in balance.... worst in that regard I have ever had in hand. I like seeing what all of the companies come out with, they all build great bows, but it's funny that Bowtech and Elite bring out some real new stuff, and people are talking more about Mathews new long risers, haha.... good for Mathews, they have earned in


I don't believe anything I hear. So, I go and shoot the bows I'm curious about so I can make an informed decision and generally know what I'm talking about. 

Everything is pretty much theoretical until a bow is in your hands and you're slinging some arrows at an animal or target. I'm not brand loyal either.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

Spency said:


> Went to the shop last night fully intending to order a VXR 31.5. Had a build summary in hand and ready to order without even shooting. When I got there they had one on the rack in the new green, which looks fantastic. Shot it first and then they talked me into shooting all of the new Hoyts including the Turbo.
> 
> When the dust settled I left with a RX-4 Ultra on order instead. The Mathews is nice, but the draw cycle not for me and the mass difference too blatant when shooting back to back. Hoyt made some noticeable improvements that were surprising to me, not what I expected. My wallet isn't happy, but I'm glad I took the time and shot both before jumping in on the VXR.


That's awesome I bet you'll enjoy it. I shot the RX4 and the Axius and was really impressed with both of them. The draw length on both was just a hair short for me on 30".

Sweet bows.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## krammy37 (Dec 6, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> no, but some things are obvious, as in I don't need to shoot them to talk about aspects.... folks who didn't like switch weight cams still don't this year (so I know they still suck) 4.88lbs is heavy... don't need to shoot it to know that. the LOOOOOONNNNGGG riser Mathews is pushing isn't that long, it's marketing.... sounds like you believe it all..... if you go all in on the marketing spiel before shooting the bow, then you will already know it's gonna be the best bow you have ever shot, haha.... that's why Mathews is so big, they are marketing kings.
> 
> I think it's cool, they kill it every year, even if they have the heaviest bows with one of the worst draw cycles in the game, and still outsell everyone else.... that's legit! no hating here.
> 
> I bet the VXR has a better feel (besides draw cycle) than the H32, but the H32 was horrible in balance.... worst in that regard I have ever had in hand. I like seeing what all of the companies come out with, they all build great bows, but it's funny *that Bowtech and Elite bring out some real new stuff, and people are talking more about Mathews new long risers, haha.... good for Mathews, they have earned in*




Exactly... Great post!


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

therekkr said:


> That's awesome I bet you'll enjoy it. I shot the RX4 and the Axius and was really impressed with both of them. The draw length on both was just a hair short for me on 30".
> 
> Sweet bows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


How was the draw cycle on that axious an the string angle

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> actually one's a male bow, the other is a female.... I guess a completely different gender is a change. the H32 had the dampener on the inside, VXR on the outside[/QUOT:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

therekkr said:


> There sure is a lot of hate in these threads.
> 
> Has anyone actually shot these bows and compared them to the previous models or other manufacturers products?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


No hate brother just have'n some fun. They are a nice bow just not for me.


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

Hoytbow88 said:


> How was the draw cycle on that axious an the string angle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


The draw cycle was awesome...super light up front and there was no hump and dump at the end. 70lbs feels like a little over 60. I didn't pay much attention to the string angle. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> no, but some things are obvious, as in I don't need to shoot them to talk about aspects.... folks who didn't like switch weight cams still don't this year (so I know they still suck) 4.88lbs is heavy... don't need to shoot it to know that. the LOOOOOONNNNGGG riser Mathews is pushing isn't that long, it's marketing.... sounds like you believe it all..... if you go all in on the marketing spiel before shooting the bow, then you will already know it's gonna be the best bow you have ever shot, haha.... that's why Mathews is so big, they are marketing kings.
> 
> I think it's cool, they kill it every year, even if they have the heaviest bows with one of the worst draw cycles in the game, and still outsell everyone else.... that's legit! no hating here.
> 
> I bet the VXR has a better feel (besides draw cycle) than the H32, but the H32 was horrible in balance.... worst in that regard I have ever had in hand. I like seeing what all of the companies come out with, they all build great bows, but it's funny that Bowtech and Elite bring out some real new stuff, and people are talking more about Mathews new long risers, haha.... good for Mathews, they have earned in


Roosiebull what new 2020 bow do you like best so far? Are you planning to shoot any of the 2020? I'm going to try and shoot the VXR 31.5 and the MX-16 next week. I think the lighter MX-16 will walk away with the win. Still want to take a look at the new prime and bowtech bows.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

therekkr said:


> The draw cycle was awesome...super light up front and there was no hump and dump at the end. 70lbs feels like a little over 60. I didn't pay much attention to the string angle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


therekkr you have a lot of info about the new VXR maybe you can answer a question I haven't seen answered yet. Does the VXR feel top heavy like the halon did?


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

midnight_f150 said:


> therekkr you have a lot of info about the new VXR maybe you can answer a question I haven't seen answered yet. Does the VXR feel top heavy like the halon did?


No. It appears to be more balanced than the Halon and the Traverse to me. It's still a hefty bow, though. It seems to take some of that vibration out. The VXR has none. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Spency said:


> Went to the shop last night fully intending to order a VXR 31.5. Had a build summary in hand and ready to order without even shooting. When I got there they had one on the rack in the new green, which looks fantastic. Shot it first and then they talked me into shooting all of the new Hoyts including the Turbo.
> 
> When the dust settled I left with a RX-4 Ultra on order instead. The Mathews is nice, but the draw cycle not for me and the mass difference too blatant when shooting back to back. Hoyt made some noticeable improvements that were surprising to me, not what I expected. My wallet isn't happy, but I'm glad I took the time and shot both before jumping in on the VXR.


I did something very similar I went in one time to buy a Bugatti had the order sheet in hand the dealer across the street talked me into trying the new dodge dart at 150% the price of the Bugatti hands down a better car and the weight difference was undeniable with better gas mileage. we all look for something different in a purchase I guess


----------



## Thunderer (Jan 2, 2019)

BucksnBass525 said:


> One of them has a much better grip, superior balance, quieter, deader, longer riser, better limb angle, Switch weight technology, etc.
> Only thing that is the same as the H32 is the strings, and those are even better as of late.
> Take your Halons to the shop with you and shoot em.


Splitting hairs over subjective observations. Do you know what confirmation bias is?


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Thunderer said:


> Splitting hairs over subjective observations. Do you know what confirmation bias is?


Yes we see it all over this thread of brand x shooters coming on a VXR thread and justifying why what they shoot is better


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

Maybe Mathews should release a TRX 36 with the switchweigth cams; the current one is only 0.02 pounds heavier and has a longer riser. They already share the dampener and the overall design, and I'm sure that the 9 fps in difference would be halved if the brace height were reduced to 6".


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

conservewild said:


> Yes we see it all over this thread of brand x shooters coming on a VXR thread and justifying why what they shoot is better


Happens every year.
Sheep need a flock to exist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

Thunderer said:


> Wow...you guys get really defensive over your brand, huh? Don't blame me for Mathews for regurgitating the same sh*t from 3 years ago.
> 
> Here is a 31.5 (instead of 28) and a H32 for comparison:
> 
> Refinements, galore. Basically a completely different bow.


are they adjustable draw mods?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Thunderer said:


> Splitting hairs over subjective observations. Do you know what confirmation bias is?


that's pretty dang funny!


----------



## Thunderer (Jan 2, 2019)

conservewild said:


> Yes we see it all over this thread of brand x shooters coming on a VXR thread and justifying why what they shoot is better


Nope, I'm just razzin the guys who are claiming better balance, 'deader', limb angle, longer riser, etc. :grin: 

I'm not knocking a new bow purchase, that's cool to get the latest model and keep the industry going. But, don't try and make it sound like it's light years ahead of the previous model.

FWIW - I currently shoot a Mathews, so I feel like I am allowed to be in here and make fun of them.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Buran said:


> Maybe Mathews should release a TRX 36 with the switchweigth cams; the current one is only 0.02 pounds heavier and has a longer riser. They already share the dampener and the overall design, and I'm sure that the 9 fps in difference would be halved if the brace height were reduced to 6".


They should add camo and quiver mount holes to the riser of the TRX 36. I could see a lot of people using them for a hunting/3D bow.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Great bows-and completely made and assembled right here in the USA.Imagine that.


----------



## 927303 (Oct 22, 2019)

KRW said:


> Thunderer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...you guys get really defensive over your brand, huh? Don't blame me for Mathews for regurgitating the same sh*t from 3 years ago.
> ...



Well different riser, limb pockets, limbs, added dampener on bottom of riser, yeah. I'd say that's not the same bow.... because they look similar means nothing. You could say that about any bow company.


----------



## killahog (Feb 21, 2005)

So I notice a lot of mention about (string angle) I guess the industry standard draw length is 29 how would a draw length of 27 change the effect of the string angle. It is obvious that the shorter draw would have a sharper angle but how would this effect the performance of the bow?.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

leftee said:


> Great bows-and completely made and assembled right here in the USA.Imagine that.


 I know right?!?! Seems like a lotta hate this year on AT for the new releases...


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

midnight_f150 said:


> They should add camo and quiver mount holes to the riser of the TRX 36. I could see a lot of people using them for a hunting/3D bow.


 Black was always an option and this year they added stone to their target models. Here the 36 is doing darn well at regional indoor target tournaments and 3D oudoor, so it could be excellent for hunting. Only problem is that in my country all competitions follow WA/FITA rules so no camo allowed and no draw weigths above #60, so Mathews won't sell a single #70 TRX here. Either using that name or changing it I can see how adding the sw mods to that chasis would appeal archers who shoot 50-60# at tournaments but would use heavier poundage to hunt. As I said, the weigth difference between the VRX 315 and the TRX 36 is minimal, and you will see a lot of TRX in podiums this year...


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

MarshallHunter said:


> Hey All! I have been a lurking member for a awhile now. Wanted to start checking out the classifieds and saw that I actually needed to post some. So here it goes, I just saw Matthews promo video for the new VXR. looks like a nice bow. I just wanted to get some other people's thoughts on it. I do really appreciate Matthews staying around the $1000 range for their flagship bows. I can't say that I will ever pic up a new Hoyt for the small fortune that they cost now.



I havent shot a mathews in a while, but anyway welcome to AT!


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I own a Vertix and love, probably because I shoot it very well. I had a Halon 32/6. Loved it too, and shot it very well. The Vertix is slightly better in my opinion. I shot the VXR 31.5 tonight. I feels almost identical to my Vertix in terms of draw cycle. The valley on the VXR might be slightly larger. It appeared to hold very well, but tough to tell shooting 5 yards with no sights or peep. If you are expecting BIG differences, then you will be disappointed. If you are someone who can appreciate the subtleties, then you will like it. I still want to shoot the RX4 alpha, even though the VXR is 10 FPS faster in the speed tests I have seen. Also want to shoot the PSE Mach 1, which should be faster than the Hoyt or Mathews.


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

KRW said:


> are they adjustable draw mods?


No, they are not. To adjust the draw length on the VXR it is a mod you swap in for what DL you want plus what draw weight you want, 60-75 lbs.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Shot it this evening. Worst bow I’ve shot of 2020. Same nice grip, string angle wasn’t bad, but I didn’t care for the draw. That rope hookup though... blew me away. Might buy the bow just to use that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

AZSpaniol said:


> That rope hookup though... blew me away. Might buy the bow just to use that.


My sarcasm detector must be broken, I can’t tell if this is a serious statement or not...


----------



## Jabba954 (May 28, 2019)

Shot the 28 and 31.5 this afternoon, back to back with the Hoyt RX4 Alpha and Ultra. This will be first hunting bow, so I have no strong allegiance, though my target bow is a Traverse. To be frank, I always go in wanting the Hoyt. Because I think they look and feel cool. 

All bows were set to 65# and my 28" draw. These are completely amateur opinions. 

I liked the draw of the Hoyt RX4 Alpha the best, but I didn't like the hold or the string angle. I found the Ultra too too heavy and just didn't like the feel in hand. Both Mathews bows had very good draws, but where the 28 sold me was the hold, string angle, and shot feel. Held rock solid, and string angle allowed me a good sight picture. And just super smooth through the shot. 

As much as my heart wanted to order a RX4 Alpha, my brain autocorrected to ordering a VXR 28.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

conservewild said:


> I did something very similar I went in one time to buy a Bugatti had the order sheet in hand the dealer across the street talked me into trying the new dodge dart at 150% the price of the Bugatti hands down a better car and the weight difference was undeniable with better gas mileage. we all look for something different in a purchase I guess


Did you just compare a Mathews to a Bugatti and a Hoyt to a Dodge Dart?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thundersnow (Nov 15, 2014)

Dale_B1 said:


> Thunderer said:
> 
> 
> > Come on you guys. Look at the difference, or lack thereof:
> ...


Today was a good day for some dale entertainment....


----------



## Sammymusi (Oct 28, 2017)

I shot the 28 today. I have the triax and absolutely love the bow. With that being said I didn't think they could make my bow any more quiet / dead in hand.. I was wrong.. I feel like the vxr could be an epic shooter. That back wall feels like the old elites.. same with the valley to me ( I'm not a professional archer so please dont take what I say as knowledge ). I was very impressed with the bow and will be buying it.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

AZSpaniol said:


> Shot it this evening. Worst bow I’ve shot of 2020. Same nice grip, string angle wasn’t bad, but I didn’t care for the draw. That rope hookup though... blew me away. Might buy the bow just to use that.


You obviously have not shot the PSE Evo NXT 33 at 30" draw.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

roosiebull said:


> no, but some things are obvious, as in I don't need to shoot them to talk about aspects.... folks who didn't like switch weight cams still don't this year (so I know they still suck) 4.88lbs is heavy... don't need to shoot it to know that. the LOOOOOONNNNGGG riser Mathews is pushing isn't that long, it's marketing.... sounds like you believe it all..... if you go all in on the marketing spiel before shooting the bow, then you will already know it's gonna be the best bow you have ever shot, haha.... that's why Mathews is so big, they are marketing kings.
> 
> I think it's cool, they kill it every year, even if they have the heaviest bows with one of the worst draw cycles in the game, and still outsell everyone else.... that's legit! no hating here.
> 
> I bet the VXR has a better feel (besides draw cycle) than the H32, but the H32 was horrible in balance.... worst in that regard I have ever had in hand. I like seeing what all of the companies come out with, they all build great bows, but it's funny that Bowtech and Elite bring out some real new stuff, and people are talking more about Mathews new long risers, haha.... good for Mathews, they have earned in


LMAO we all get it your don't like Mathews. It is not all marketing, if they can't back up the marketing they would fall flat on their face and go bankrupt! Yet year after year they are about at the top of sales. So that kind of shoots down your excuses.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

The focus is on something different every year,this year seems to be long risers ,last year was the new switch weight ,others years it was all about level nock travel and timing,always something new to focus on so we can let go of our cash lmao


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Dale_B1 said:


> LMAO we all get it your don't like Mathews. It is not all marketing, if they can't back up the marketing they would fall flat on their face and go bankrupt! Yet year after year they are about at the top of sales. So that kind of shoots down your excuses.


yeah that Rbull guy just trolls around Mathews threads all day putting them down not sure why its so important to him that everyone knows he doesn't like Mathews


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

conservewild said:


> yeah that Rbull guy just trolls around Mathews threads all day putting them down not sure why its so important to him that everyone knows he doesn't like Mathews


I don't dislike Mathews, I actually like them, they build great bows.... I wish they would offer something a little more realistic in mass weight.... and the option of a normal crosscentric cam rather than the SW cam.

Mathews is the king of marketing, and has a huge herd of followers. I can't imagine all of the Mathews fans preferring a 31.5" bow that weighs nearly 5lbs, or loving the terrible draw of the SW cams.

I had 2 Mathews in a row, which was the only time I have ever bought the same brand of bow back to back.... they build nice bows, always have, I wish they would have an offering that's not the heaviest on the market for it's size.

the chill r was one of the best bows I have owned.... they know how to build a lighter bow. I am going to inquire at the shop I use about putting normal crosscentric cams on the sw cam bows.

it is pretty funny that their new longer riser technology (which isn't much longer) is getting more attention than what bowtech and elite brought this year. that makes it very clear how effective their marketing is.... they make people think they are getting something never seen before, and folks eat it up.

the VXR is a wicked looking bow this year, and their ambush green makes them even cooler


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

conservewild said:


> yeah that Rbull guy just trolls around Mathews threads all day putting them down not sure why its so important to him that everyone knows he doesn't like Mathews


He just likes to complain about the weight. God forbid you have to carry 9 more ounces around in the field 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dale_B1 said:


> LMAO we all get it your don't like Mathews. It is not all marketing, if they can't back up the marketing they would fall flat on their face and go bankrupt! Yet year after year they are about at the top of sales. So that kind of shoots down your excuses.


they got you so wrapped up you think zebras are good strings:set1_rolf2:


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> I don't dislike Mathews, I actually like them, they build great bows.... I wish they would offer something a little more realistic in mass weight.... and the option of a normal crosscentric cam rather than the SW cam.
> 
> Mathews is the king of marketing, and has a huge herd of followers. I can't imagine all of the Mathews fans preferring a 31.5" bow that weighs nearly 5lbs, or loving the terrible draw of the SW cams.
> 
> ...


You have a unique way of showing your like for something then.


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

I just shot the vxr an I can say is wow that thing holds an aims like no body's business the draw seemed a hair stiff but it was maxed 70lb limbs an I'm used to pullin 60 for 3 yrs but dang it's nice itll b between that or the new pse evo 33

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dude, if you don’t like them don’t buy one. It’s obvious A LOT OF PEOPLE DO, you can post all you want, about what they need to do, but there ain’t nobody listening to you. I think they have it figured out, and if not I am sure they will call you. If all they have to do is offer a new color, and people will buy, genius marketing plan. Cost them nothing, sell thousands.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> I don't dislike Mathews, I actually like them, they build great bows.... I wish they would offer something a little more realistic in mass weight.... and the option of a normal crosscentric cam rather than the SW cam.
> 
> Mathews is the king of marketing, and has a huge herd of followers. I can't imagine all of the Mathews fans preferring a 31.5" bow that weighs nearly 5lbs, or loving the terrible draw of the SW cams.
> 
> ...


roosiebull I do find it funny how Mathews adds weight to their bows and Mathews guys LOVE it. But Xpedition adds weight to their new bow and the Xpedition fans are ready to run their engineers out of the country.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

midnight_f150 said:


> roosiebull I do find it funny how Mathews adds weight to their bows and Mathews guys LOVE it. But Xpedition adds weight to their new bow and the Xpedition fans are ready to run their engineers out of the country.


Mathews shooters are accustomed to the weight, Xpedition shooters no as much. One of their advertised features is the low weight.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Mathews shooters are accustomed to the weight, Xpedition shooters no as much. One of their advertised features is the low weight.


Older Mathews shooters aren't accustomed to the added weight. Mathews use to make some great lighter weight bows.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Guys who defend the weight and scoff at only a few extra ounces, I’d bet 99% of them walk 100 yards across a field, climb a tree or in a blind, and remove their quiver. Try walking 10+ miles a day in colorado high country with a 2 piece quiver and tell me a few ounces doesn’t matter. There’s a big felt difference between a 4.1 and 4.9lb bare bow when you do this a few times. That’s all everyone is saying, they used to build light/long axle to axle bows, why is it so hard to do now? For Gods sake, they’ve done short/fat/heavy enough already. But given their record for the last 15 years, I can GUARANTEE next year at this time, we’ll all be talking about how wonderful the new short/fat/heavy bow from Mathews is and how it’s the best bow they’ve ever built. How about making just ONE for people who don’t like short/fat/ and heavy...and this from someone who owns two Traverses.


----------



## Total Insanity (Apr 20, 2012)

Sammymusi said:


> I shot the 28 today. I have the triax and absolutely love the bow. With that being said I didn't think they could make my bow any more quiet / dead in hand.. I was wrong.. I feel like the vxr could be an epic shooter. That back wall feels like the old elites.. same with the valley to me ( I'm not a professional archer so please dont take what I say as knowledge ). I was very impressed with the bow and will be buying it.


I agree with you. I owned the Triax, the Vertix and the TX-5 all at one time last year. I always said if the Triax had a different grip and a touch more stable it would be even be a better bow. The Vertix to me at my specs of 26.5"/60# just didn't feel right. There was something in that draw cycle I didn't care for, it was hard to describe. I also felt my Triax had a little less hand shock, especially on the lower 1/2 of the bow. My Vertix had a "jump" to it. Now the TX-5 just fit me so well and the draw cycle was better than the Vertix and also better than my Triax. It's mostly because being a 5" BH bow the draw cycle actually stacked to peak weight an inch earlier in the draw cycle compared to the Triax or Vertix. That being said, I went to shoot the VXR 28 yesterday and was expecting a draw cycle identical to the Vertix. I was surprised and happy that it was not. It actually feels more similar to my TX-5's. I no longer have my Triax or my Vertix, I will be selling one of my TX-5's after ordering the VXR yesterday. I like having the ability to own most of these bows so I can set them all up identical and compare them vs just trying to make a decision after 1/2 dozen arrows through a bow at the shop. All draw lengths affect how a bow feels to each and every person. A person with a longer DL may hate the TX-5, where as that same person may really like the Vertix. Every 1/2" of DL changes a draw cycle so much so it comes down to what each person feels through the entire shot to make their decision. That is why someone with a 28 or 29" DL loves the SR6 and someone with a 30" DL hates that bow, it's no different. I shot the VXR at 27.5" first then swapped the mods out to 26.5".....COMPLETELY different bow! If I had to base my decision on the 27.5" mods I would not have ordered the bow. Dealers will sell even more of these when they can swap out mods for DL & DW in a minute or two. It's a very slick system for retailers. Well that's my 2 cents.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Mathews shooters are accustomed to the weight, Xpedition shooters no as much. One of their advertised features is the low weight.


Xpedition bows are still as light or lighter than just about every other brands flagship aluminum bows. I see the added weight to the X bows as a good thing, I bet the riser doesn't flex as much as their previous bows and I'm sure they hold on target a little better. As long as they don't go over 4.5lbs I'm fine with it. At the same time I can see how people would be upset about it, they do however still have 3 bows that are 4lbs or less.

I dont really care about bare bow weight, if I shoot the VXR and like it better than everything else I'll buy one. That's probably not going to happen based on the reviews so far about the stiff Vertix like draw cycle. We'll see...


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

dnv23 said:


> Xpedition bows are still as light or lighter than just about every other brands flagship aluminum bows. I see the added weight to the X bows as a good thing, I bet the riser doesn't flex as much as their previous bows and I'm sure they hold on target a little better. As long as they don't go over 4.5lbs I'm fine with it. At the same time I can see how people would be upset about it, they do however still have 3 bows that are 4lbs or less.
> 
> I dont really care about bare bow weight, if I shoot the VXR and like it better than everything else I'll buy one. That's probably not going to happen based on the reviews so far about the stiff Vertix like draw cycle. We'll see...


Guys who think the Vertix is hard to draw really should invest in a resistance band or do a dumbbell row occasionally it is far from hard to draw


----------



## JDhuntWI (Dec 26, 2017)

I handled the VRX today but did not shoot it. It sure doesn’t feel heavy to me but the weird thing is that it felt quite top-heavy. A stabilizer might straighten that up but I’ve never felt a bow that had that. May not be a negative but just something I was feeling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ncsurveyor said:


> Guys who defend the weight and scoff at only a few extra ounces, I’d bet 99% of them walk 100 yards across a field, climb a tree or in a blind, and remove their quiver. Try walking 10+ miles a day in colorado high country with a 2 piece quiver and tell me a few ounces doesn’t matter. There’s a big felt difference between a 4.1 and 4.9lb bare bow when you do this a few times. That’s all everyone is saying, they used to build light/long axle to axle bows, why is it so hard to do now? For Gods sake, they’ve done short/fat/heavy enough already. But given their record for the last 15 years, I can GUARANTEE next year at this time, we’ll all be talking about how wonderful the new short/fat/heavy bow from Mathews is and how it’s the best bow they’ve ever built. How about making just ONE for people who don’t like short/fat/ and heavy...and this from someone who owns two Traverses.


exactly....


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

conservewild said:


> Guys who think the Vertix is hard to draw really should invest in a resistance band or do a dumbbell row occasionally it is far from hard to draw


it's relative to other bows of the same draw weight..... if you shoot 10 different 70lb bows, and the 11th is stiff through the whole draw cycle, it would make sense that people would say it's a stiff drawing bow. the normal crosscentric cam draws nicer, by a good amount to me. I understand some like that stiff but smooth through the draw cycle, but even some diehard Mathews guys complain about it.

I would imagine a cam swap would be easy though, even if the string lengths don't add up, it wouldn't be rocket science to figure it out.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

So many paper chasers on this board. I learned a long time ago to quit chasing numbers on paper when selecting a bow.


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

Shoot. The. Bows.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

conservewild said:


> Guys who think the Vertix is hard to draw really should invest in a resistance band or do a dumbbell row occasionally it is far from hard to draw


My 88lb triax is butter compared to the vxr with 75lb mods. Those cams are the worst drawing in the industry.


----------



## Mktran (Feb 5, 2018)

I almost feel as if bows have come to the point where you can stay with the triax or halon and still have a fantastic bow.


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

Mktran said:


> I almost feel as if bows have come to the point where you can stay with the triax or halon and still have a fantastic bow.


That's an absolute fact. 

Buying a new bow and "upgrading" from a bow in the last 10 years is basically a want rather than a need.

But we do this **** because we love it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

ncsurveyor said:


> Guys who defend the weight and scoff at only a few extra ounces, I’d bet 99% of them walk 100 yards across a field, climb a tree or in a blind, and remove their quiver. Try walking 10+ miles a day in colorado high country with a 2 piece quiver and tell me a few ounces doesn’t matter. There’s a big felt difference between a 4.1 and 4.9lb bare bow when you do this a few times. That’s all everyone is saying, they used to build light/long axle to axle bows, why is it so hard to do now? For Gods sake, they’ve done short/fat/heavy enough already. But given their record for the last 15 years, I can GUARANTEE next year at this time, we’ll all be talking about how wonderful the new short/fat/heavy bow from Mathews is and how it’s the best bow they’ve ever built. How about making just ONE for people who don’t like short/fat/ and heavy...and this from someone who owns two Traverses.


Well said. I really wish they would post the actual weight in the spec not the weight with stuff removed from the bow.


----------



## therekkr (Feb 24, 2019)

I'll get yall a weight tonight. A real ready to hunt weight.

-MBG Ascent Verdict w/ 6" dovetail
-11 Inch CBE front Stabilizer
- SCS Thingamajigs
-Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro Limb Driven rest.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowman1989 (Sep 12, 2018)

bowhuntercoop said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> > Guys who think the Vertix is hard to draw really should invest in a resistance band or do a dumbbell row occasionally it is far from hard to draw
> ...


I agree with this 100%, shot a VXR today and draw cycle was garbage.


----------



## 927303 (Oct 22, 2019)

I shot a 31 wednesday pulled nice, then today shot one at a different shop that was incredibly stiff all of the way through the cycle.


----------



## sf jakey (Aug 3, 2005)

I shot it today and loved it. Smoothest drawing and shooting bow I have ever shot. Prime black 5 was like a tuning fork there was so much vibration after the shot. I mean like a couple seconds. Bowtech was very nice also.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

I would bet everything I own that if the vxr came out last year and the vertex was this years bow, everybody on here would be talking about how the vertex is so much nicer drawing than the vxr and so much smoother. Matt McPherson has got to be laughing (all the way to the bank) at the archery consumer base.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammymusi (Oct 28, 2017)

I didn't shoot the vertix is that similar I'm assuming ? Hell and itll be alot cheaper !


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Shot it just now, I love the color but it’s top heavy just like the vertix. Traverse is still the better bow in my opinion. Shot the elite Kure, thought I would like it way better then I did, just didn’t fit me, feel right. The prime black 5 felt very good, shot very well, balance was good. But I can’t get a tree limb quiver for it. Shot it at 28.5 inches, 65 lb, 80% and felt great. Guy said it was to long of a draw for me, moved it to 27.5 and it felt horrible. String didn’t touch my nose, had to force my head to the side to see through the peep ( center of string). But he said I must have always shot a bow that the draw was to long.And I have a bad anchor. I’ve had a lot of bows and I mean a lot , and I have always been told i am a 28.5 inch draw until today. If I have to shoot it the way that felt at 27.5 and on top of it not be able to buy a good quiver for it, i won’t be buying one. Really liked the bow at 28.5 inches, maybe I have a bad habit of shooting to long of a draw, I don’t know, first I heard of it. Great feeling bow at that length, though. Best of them I shot today.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sammymusi said:


> I didn't shoot the vertix is that similar I'm assuming ? Hell and itll be alot cheaper !



Shot them today, they feel almost the same to me, shoot good, draw good, everything about them I liked except they are both top heavy. Traverse is way better, in my opinion.


----------



## deer1358 (Nov 25, 2010)

I shot the VXR today.... I was really impressed. I thought the draw cycle was very nice. It was also extremely dead in the hand. I plan to buy a 31.5.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

deer1358 said:


> I shot the VXR today.... I was really impressed. I thought the draw cycle was very nice. It was also extremely dead in the hand. I plan to buy a 31.5.


I agree I just bought a Vertix and love it but shot the VXR and it is also stupid nice the bows made today are incredible good.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I personally think that leupold vxr are the best scopes made for the $$$ . Crazy name for a Mathews bow but I’m sure it’s very nice


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Shot it just now, I love the color but it’s top heavy just like the vertix. Traverse is still the better bow in my opinion. Shot the elite Kure, thought I would like it way better then I did, just didn’t fit me, feel right. The prime black 5 felt very good, shot very well, balance was good. But I can’t get a tree limb quiver for it. Shot it at 28.5 inches, 65 lb, 80% and felt great. Guy said it was to long of a draw for me, moved it to 27.5 and it felt horrible. String didn’t touch my nose, had to force my head to the side to see through the peep ( center of string). But he said I must have always shot a bow that the draw was to long.And I have a bad anchor. I’ve had a lot of bows and I mean a lot , and I have always been told i am a 28.5 inch draw until today. If I have to shoot it the way that felt at 27.5 and on top of it not be able to buy a good quiver for it, i won’t be buying one. Really liked the bow at 28.5 inches, maybe I have a bad habit of shooting to long of a draw, I don’t know, first I heard of it. Great feeling bow at that length, though. Best of them I shot today.


I don’t feel them being top heavy at all the Vertix balances perfectly and the vxr seem good also


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

conservewild said:


> I don’t feel them being top heavy at all the Vertix balances perfectly and the vxr seem good also


What do you think the traverse balances like then ? Have you shot the txr or what ever the target bows are ? I shot it today also, balance was great, shot great but 1800.00, NO FRIKIN WAY ! It’s weird how bows feel differently to each of us, I thought the vertix and VXR were very very notably top heavy. I am talking at rest held out front of you. Once you put pressure on the string ( start to draw) of course it’s not noticeable. Then after the shot, it wants to tip forward in your hand, at least that is what it felt like to me. I won’t buy a hunting bow I have to put a bunch of stabilizers ( weight) on to feel right, no need to any more there are so many bows to choose from any more that I will buy what feels great to me. Used to be a Hoyt fan boy, then a mathews fan boy ( still have several mathews actually) and would do anything it took to make them comfortable to shoot ( stabilizers, back bar, side bar) but i am past that. All the bows I shot today, shot great, but the price they get for them now days, I am going to be picky and buy the “ best” for me.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> What do you think the traverse balances like then ? Have you shot the txr or what ever the target bows are ? I shot it today also, balance was great, shot great but 1800.00, NO FRIKIN WAY ! It’s weird how bows feel differently to each of us, I thought the vertix and VXR were very very notably top heavy. I am talking at rest held out front of you. Once you put pressure on the string ( start to draw) of course it’s not noticeable. Then after the shot, it wants to tip forward in your hand, at least that is what it felt like to me. I won’t buy a hunting bow I have to put a bunch of stabilizers ( weight) on to feel right, no need to any more there are so many bows to choose from any more that I will buy what feels great to me. Used to be a Hoyt fan boy, then a mathews fan boy ( still have several mathews actually) and would do anything it took to make them comfortable to shoot ( stabilizers, back bar, side bar) but i am past that. All the bows I shot today, shot great, but the price they get for them now days, I am going to be picky and buy the “ best” for me.


Bottom line is that shooting is clearly subjective. We’re all going to have different experiences with different bows. Some will like a heavy bow some a lighter bow, doesn’t make anyone right or wrong. I’m certainly glad that each manufacturer produces bows that are different. I’ve owned pretty much everything and currently own a Realm, SR6, Ritual, Synergy and a Traverse. I don’t need that many but I can shoot them all and all have things I like about them and some more than the others. 

I will say the Halon series bows (H6, Triax and Traverse) are the only bows I’ve ever owned (out of 88 bows) that I don’t have to use stabilizers on. My Traverse setup is lighter than any of the bows that I currently own, yet everyone claims they’re so heavy. So I guess if a manufacturer builds a bow that can be shot accurately without stabs we are not willing to accept that because it’s not the way it’s been done in the past. When I shoot the H series I get a bit of a tip backwards not forwards but hardly anything to be worried about in a field situation. That’s me though, others might have a different experience cause we have different hands and grips.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

roosiebull said:


> they got you so wrapped up you think zebras are good strings:set1_rolf2:


 Now that’s funny.....


Tim


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

roosiebull said:


> they got you so wrapped up you think zebras are good strings:set1_rolf2:


Yup so wrapped up that I haven't personally owned a Mathews bow for 13 years.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Tim/OH said:


> roosiebull said:
> 
> 
> > they got you so wrapped up you think zebras are good strings
> ...


I’m going to say something that will rock some of those on ATs world. after a series of unfortunate events I was on to my third string bow. To save you all the details of why that was. I shot a deer this year with an 18 year old zebra string on a bow that had not been shot in over 6 years took it out of the closet and POI was right where it was many years ago the first morning in the stand took a nice doe at 20 yards


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

conservewild said:


> I’m going to say something that will rock some of those on ATs world. after a series of unfortunate events I was on to my third string bow. To save you all the details of why that was. I shot a deer this year with an 18 year old zebra string on a bow that had not been shot in over 6 years took it out of the closet and POI was right where it was many years ago the first morning in the stand took a nice doe at 20 yards


you are one of the hardcore fanboys! balance is great, draw is great, zebras are great.... :mg: I have had vastly different experience with zebras, like almost everyone else. I put them with winners choice.... terrible and way overpriced vs the competition (custom string makers) 

18yr old string? they all sucked back then, that's why single cams were so big, string materials were nothing like today.... so if that's your string comparison, I could see how you think zebras are nice, and your level of fanboyism, you likely don't know any different.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I love AT, where if you shoot a Mathews you are a fanboy/sheeple. If you properly shoot in your Zebra strings and care for them and have good luck with them, then you know nothing about strings. I have owned bows since the 80’s, but bought my first Mathews in 2017, so obviously I am part of the blind, fanboy/sheeple club. 

Every year, I try to shoot as many bows as I can. The truth is bow preference is mostly personal preference. Right now Mathews bows feel better in my hand than most others. 

I find it entertaining that when Mathews releases their new bows, it creates more of a “buzz” on AT than any brand, and there are so many fellow archers that hate them without seeing, feeling, or shooting them. I wonder who is truly blinded?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

The Old Guy said:


> I love AT, where if you shoot a Mathews you are a fanboy/sheeple. If you properly shoot in your Zebra strings and care for them and have good luck with them, then you know nothing about strings. I have owned bows since the 80’s, but bought my first Mathews in 2017, so obviously I am part of the blind, fanboy/sheeple club.
> 
> Every year, I try to shoot as many bows as I can. The truth is bow preference is mostly personal preference. Right now Mathews bows feel better in my hand than most others.
> 
> I find it entertaining that when Mathews releases their new bows, it creates more of a “buzz” on AT than any brand, and there are so many fellow archers that hate them without seeing, feeling, or shooting them. I wonder who is truly blinded?


Been that way forever on here unfortunately. When someone is challenged in what they’re saying and can’t come up with a logical answer they immediately throw out the fanboy card. It’s a pretty small minded person who can’t realize that different people can be quite pleased with something they might not like. Way too many people on this site are just out to prove someone wrong.


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

Shot the VXR today and thought the draw cycle was more consistent than the Vertix meaning’t have as much peak and valley. I was shooting 75 lbs. I like the bow a bunch. Quiet and vibration free as you would expect.


----------



## Jsroberts1173 (Oct 10, 2019)

Went to my local shop yesterday and shot the axius alpha, vxr 28 and 31.5. I personally prefer longer axle to axle bows so I wasn’t expecting to enjoy the Hoyt and vxr 28 very much, but the Hoyt greatly impressed me. It had a very smooth draw cycle at 70#, so smooth I asked the tech if he was sure it was at 70. I gotta say, I was kinda disappointed by the Mathews bows this year. The 28” had a much too stiff of a draw for me, maybe I should go do some dumbbell rows.31.5 was much more comfortable but still behind the Hoyt. I personally own a Traverse and believe it to be better than the new 2020 lineup from Mathews, but that’s just me. Go shoot the bows and get what fits YOU the best. Every bow in the 2020 lineup is going to sell and people are going to both love and hate them. If I had to rank the bows I shot it would be . #1 Hoyt Axius Alpha #2 Bowtech revolt #3 Mathews vxr 31.5 #4 Mathews vxr 28. Again just my opinion do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Mathews makes excellent bows, but the strings really are garbage. No Mathews love or hate, not a fanboy or hater. Zebra strings are pure trash.


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

I think these bows are not really being set up very well for demos. I have a vertix and a triax, I shot the vxr28 today. I'm 100% comfortable with the draw on mine at 68lbs, the vxr was supposedly at 70 and it was garbage with a big dump into the valley. I do my own tuning and I'm sure the vxr should feel pretty dang similar to my vertix, but it did not at all. That being said, if anyone out there owns a triax and shoots it good or owns a vertix already, I wouldn't spend the money. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

shootstraight said:


> Bottom line is that shooting is clearly subjective. We’re all going to have different experiences with different bows. Some will like a heavy bow some a lighter bow, doesn’t make anyone right or wrong. I’m certainly glad that each manufacturer produces bows that are different. I’ve owned pretty much everything and currently own a Realm, SR6, Ritual, Synergy and a Traverse. I don’t need that many but I can shoot them all and all have things I like about them and some more than the others.
> 
> I will say the Halon series bows (H6, Triax and Traverse) are the only bows I’ve ever owned (out of 88 bows) that I don’t have to use stabilizers on. My Traverse setup is lighter than any of the bows that I currently own, yet everyone claims they’re so heavy. So I guess if a manufacturer builds a bow that can be shot accurately without stabs we are not willing to accept that because it’s not the way it’s been done in the past. When I shoot the H series I get a bit of a tip backwards not forwards but hardly anything to be worried about in a field situation. That’s me though, others might have a different experience cause we have different hands and grips.


Well said sir.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

conservewild said:


> I don’t feel them being top heavy at all the Vertix balances perfectly and the vxr seem good also


I would agree. Late to the party, I went and test drove them today.

I was pleasantly surprised how nicely these bows held. They sit in my hand (bare bow) no different than my Hoyt Helix. Hoyt seems to make really good balancing bows........

Folks may blast this bow, but I'd be guessing they didn't give it an honest go..or even shoot it.


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> conservewild said:
> 
> 
> > I’m going to say something that will rock some of those on ATs world. after a series of unfortunate events I was on to my third string bow. To save you all the details of why that was. I shot a deer this year with an 18 year old zebra string on a bow that had not been shot in over 6 years took it out of the closet and POI was right where it was many years ago the first morning in the stand took a nice doe at 20 yards
> ...


I didn’t claim it was great I was hoping it would not blow up honestly but the fact is I was shooting a bow I never intended to hunt with again out of the back of a closet and 12 ringed a deer with an 18 year old string facts are facts just stating what happened. Call me a fanboy if it makes you feel better but I love my new Vertix I just purchased a few days ago and and currently it does not have a Mathews string on it although I think they are fine.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Great review with some real world speeds. Enjoy.


----------



## jparks5011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Shot the Kure, revolt x, VXR right next to each other. And probably would’ve chosen them in that order. Haven’t owned any of those brands so like to think I’m not biased. The Kure was the smoothest draw cycle, then the revolt x on comfort then the VXR. VXR held the best, was the quietest and held the best (so everything post-draw) and the revolt x was just nice all around; milder draw than the VXR and felt better post shot and holding than the Kure. The new ambush green is awesome but you could already get the other brands in a OD green I believe so nothing new but wouldn’t be a deal maker for the VXR.

People shouldn’t be unhappy about the market. Lots of good bows out there. It’s a good thing IMO

Shot the traverse next to all of them and bought that instead. Mathews fan bow? AT sheeple? Maybe... but I went in open minded and shot the bows I was interested in and left with the one I felt was the best all around. Fair comparison considering the traverse is 33” ata? i thought the specs on that and the revolt x were comparable and that’s basically the two it came down to with the Mathews being more quiet and comfortable to ME


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Got to play with the vxr 28 today. The green color is awesome! I may have to get one of these. I guess my Triax is getting sold

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

ndxt said:


> I think these bows are not really being set up very well for demos. I have a vertix and a triax, I shot the vxr28 today. I'm 100% comfortable with the draw on mine at 68lbs, the vxr was supposedly at 70 and it was garbage with a big dump into the valley. I do my own tuning and I'm sure the vxr should feel pretty dang similar to my vertix, but it did not at all. With correct tuning, I'm sure I'd like it and I think that is where we all get different opinions on draw cycles. That being said, if anyone out there owns a triax and shoots it good or owns a vertix already, I wouldn't spend the money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



I also forgot, the stores big selling point to me was I would have a place anchor on my bow rope/sling lol
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> Got to play with the vxr 28 today. The green color is awesome! I may have to get one of these. I guess my Triax is getting sold
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


that green is sharp on the Mathews... wonder if they will sell the traverse in that color.... they made em' pretty this year. i'm hoping they still drop the "fake" bow at ATA (the waffle riser and 5"BH around 4lbs) if that bow comes to fruition, I would be tempted (especially if you could special order with crosscentric cams)

anyone know if that bow is a possibility or is it totally fake? they didn't drop any short draw bows, so maybe? being 350ibo, just get a 60lb bow.... then it may as well be a 70lb bow.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

leftee said:


> Great bows-and completely made and assembled right here in the USA.Imagine that.


They get ZERO love for that fact.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

True!

However, you could say that about every company's bow release this year.
I'll be honest, I'm not going to buy anything because I think it's necessarily better. I'm going to buy it because I have the money and I feel like buying it.
Simple as that for me. 
I'm not going to go through any mental contortions in order to justify a purchase I'm going to make for myself.

One thing I do care about is value retention. 
Because eventually, I'll be flipping whatever I buy. Some bows I would not buy no matter how great I thought they were. Eventually when it's time to sell, some are difficult to get rid of.

A quick browse through the classified section will reveal the models that never move. 

It's the same with cycling, diving or any other outdoor sport I've been involved with. Very few products are truly "better" than the other. Some products are certainly better when it comes time to sell. 




ncsurveyor said:


> I would bet everything I own that if the vxr came out last year and the vertex was this years bow, everybody on here would be talking about how the vertex is so much nicer drawing than the vxr and so much smoother. Matt McPherson has got to be laughing (all the way to the bank) at the archery consumer base.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy turbo (Feb 5, 2018)

Same as fishing, nothings actually new just “re-cycled”


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Timmy turbo said:


> Same as fishing, nothings actually new just “re-cycled”


There are similarities in every recreational industry.
It's kind of humorous to see how consumers (the end users of products) complain about products that are created for them (us).

Look at backpacking tents, other than changes in geometry there aren't that many changes that are major breakthroughs. Small tweaks here and there, fabric, tent pole materials, etc. companies and designers work on things to reduce weight, pack size and other things. 

Prices go up and people complain without any knowledge of material costs and manufacturing processes required to design and make things......"They should create and produce something better for meeeeee".

There will be no major changes from year to year. We should all brace ourselves for that.
Next year they may come out with a 35" ATA bow, and I would bet that within the first hour of the product announcements someone will complain that they didn't make a 36" version.

Look at Bowtech. They introduce the Deadlock on their hunting bows, and there is much wailing and gnashing of teeth over how "they didn't really do anything new".


----------



## Zach L (Nov 17, 2019)

I agree with most of what has been said about new bow within the past few years. They might not have come out with anything crazy but the things they have done have improved on what was already good. I have shot each of the new bows for this year and they are all really nice bows and shot great. On that note the new VXR is an amazing bow. I felt that it was dead in hand and the quietest bow of the line up. Some may feel they don't need to upgrade but for those in the market it is worth the trip to the bow shop to try it out. I enjoyed it so much i will be getting one here soon. We can do all the reading we want but nothing beats getting out and trying it for yourself!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Pullmyfinger said:


> True!
> 
> However, you could say that about every company's bow release this year.
> I'll be honest, I'm not going to buy anything because I think it's necessarily better. I'm going to buy it because I have the money and I feel like buying it.
> ...


X2 I really think this makes sense for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

How many people had a iPhone 5, 5s, 6, 6s, 7, 8, 10, 10x, and now 11? All a little bit better than the one they replaced, but none with great leaps and bounds. However, the difference between an iPhone 5 and an 11 is very noticeable. It is the very same with bows.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The Old Guy said:


> How many people had a iPhone 5, 5s, 6, 6s, 7, 8, 10, 10x, and now 11? All a little bit better than the one they replaced, but none with great leaps and bounds. However, the difference between an iPhone 5 and an 11 is very noticeable. It is the very same with bows.


Great comparison.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Man, I’ve been wanting a new bow in the worst way and when it’s all said and done may still wind up with a Traverse or PSE NXT 35 but other than grip there isn’t anything in the specs I like that out performs my Chill X’s.


----------



## hbigger (Nov 18, 2019)

The Mathews bows feel heavy to me for some reason.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

The Chill X’s aren’t. 35” ATA and 4.2 perfectly balanced pounds.


----------



## bj2ndbase (Nov 18, 2019)

I love to talk archery and the guy at one of my local shops said “why don’t you get on AT?” I had no idea it even existed. This is great!!!! It’s like candy for me. I love talking shop and archery. I took off work tomorrow because the shop is getting their Mathews shipment. I buy a bow about every say 2-3 years. Had the Halon 6 which I loved that bow. Bought it like 3 years ago then bought a Vertix last year. I don’t know if I’ll buy a VXR but I’m really interested. We”ll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

bj2ndbase said:


> I love to talk archery and the guy at one of my local shops said “why don’t you get on AT?” I had no idea it even existed. This is great!!!! It’s like candy for me. I love talking shop and archery. I took off work tomorrow because the shop is getting their Mathews shipment. I buy a bow about every say 2-3 years. Had the Halon 6 which I loved that bow. Bought it like 3 years ago then bought a Vertix last year. I don’t know if I’ll buy a VXR but I’m really interested. We”ll see what tomorrow brings.


Welcome to AT. I have learned a great deal here, and I have read some BS. For the most part, it is good.


----------



## daniel45 (Oct 27, 2019)

This is the best forum ever. I learned a ton from all you guys. Thank you


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

Has anyone shot the vxr 31.5 on 60pds hows the draw compared to 70 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## JSIKES (Sep 30, 2010)

Hotybow88. The VXR 31.5" is an amazing bow. Shot one 3 days ago at local shop. Best bow that I have personally shot from Mathews. Its amazingly quiet and holds really well. The guy that shot it before me bought the demo. If I was in the market for a new one it would have been mine. 

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm definitely in the market ive shot a hoyt for 3 years owned pretty well all mathews till I got that bow I'm lookin at gittin back to mathews looks like that mayb the one I shot a traverse last year an loved it just didnt have the cash how does it compare to the traverse 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## JSIKES (Sep 30, 2010)

I like it better than the traverse.

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdsberman (Apr 2, 2007)

Im sure this has been answered already, but what are the sticker prices for the new VXRs?


----------



## JSIKES (Sep 30, 2010)

$899 at my local shop

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSUJD (Jan 2, 2017)

Loved my Vertix but shot both yesterday and the 28 felt like a dream. If anyone is interested in purchasing my vertix just let me know! Will have the stabilizer and quiver included in the sale. 65#mod in EVII pattern.


----------



## JB* (Sep 22, 2016)

MarshallHunter said:


> Hey All! I have been a lurking member for a awhile now. Wanted to start checking out the classifieds and saw that I actually needed to post some. So here it goes, I just saw Matthews promo video for the new VXR. looks like a nice bow. I just wanted to get some other people's thoughts on it. I do really appreciate Matthews staying around the $1000 range for their flagship bows. I can't say that I will ever pic up a new Hoyt for the small fortune that they cost now.


Mattews doesn't disappoint.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

PSUJD said:


> Loved my Vertix but shot both yesterday and the 28 felt like a dream. If anyone is interested in purchasing my vertix just let me know! Will have the stabilizer and quiver included in the sale. 65#mod in EVII pattern.


Draw length?


----------



## Sleddood800 (Nov 15, 2019)

I would double check, I had a new Hoyt that I had to get their special fingers for, but I sure got my use out of them once i had them. Well worth the $ to be safe and not shoot my bow out of a press.


----------



## Dethfromabove (Apr 5, 2004)

Rmcjunkinjr said:


> Wish it came in 32" draw



Holy smokes. Are you 6'7" tall?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Sleddood800 said:


> I would double check, I had a new Hoyt that I had to get their special fingers for, but I sure got my use out of them once i had them. Well worth the $ to be safe and not shoot my bow out of a press.


What are you talking about? Standard LCA fingers are good to go for these bows.


----------



## jonny85 (Nov 13, 2019)

I heard nothing but good things about the new VXR. I go get mine in two weeks.


----------



## kenkid123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great bow


----------



## kenkid123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Silent and built well


----------



## Trainman (Jan 16, 2018)

In my book, Mathews, just like all the other manufacturers, will do just about anything to get money out of our pockets and into their bank accounts.
As good as its claimed to be, I bet this design has been sitting on the shelf at Mathews waiting for them to stimulate their sales with another design gimmick.
Thanks Mathews, but I'll just keep on shooting my Chill X.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Trainman said:


> In my book, Mathews, just like all the other manufacturers, will do just about anything to get money out of our pockets and into their bank accounts.
> As good as its claimed to be, I bet this design has been sitting on the shelf at Mathews waiting for them to stimulate their sales with another design gimmick.
> Thanks Mathews, but I'll just keep on shooting my Chill X.


What's the design gimmick?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

PAKraig said:


> What's the design gimmick?


maybe he's talking about the WET?


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

PAKraig said:


> What's the design gimmick?


It’s just an old boomer way of saying he doesn’t want to pay for something that is better in every way from the one he already has.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vexie (Nov 3, 2015)

If the type of rest you use matters, I don't think this bow can use a limb driven drop away.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Vexie said:


> If the type of rest you use matters, I don't think this bow can use a limb driven drop away.


Yes it can. I used one on my Vertix.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> maybe he's talking about the WET?


The WET??


----------



## Iwantbigbucks (Feb 25, 2006)

Jsiles what shop is selling them for 899?Is that for the 31.5 also?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

PAKraig said:


> The WET??


weight
everywhere
technology


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> weight
> everywhere
> technology


Lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Iwantbigbucks said:


> Jsiles what shop is selling them for 899?Is that for the 31.5 also?


is that just Mathews or other company flagships cheaper too? I have not looked at the price yet at the shop I use, but i'm 99% sure it will be 1099 for the 31. crazy how much price varies across the country! if I could find bows 3-400 below msrp around here, I would buy more new bows. most aluminum bows here are 999 (the vxr will be another 100 I assume


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

I haven't shot any Mathews in years and shot the shop 31.5 today. It had 70lb 29" mods which came in hot so they turned the limbs down to 70. They had custom strings/cabels on the bow. My Evoke 31 is at 67lbs.
I thought the draw was smooth all the way back and just stopped at the valley. Really didn't feel stiff or harsh to me at all. It didn't have the dump to the valley like my Evoke does at 90% let off.
Really impressed with how it held and at the shot it feels great.
Anyone need a good deal on an Evoke 31 in like new condition?


----------



## Chiligrass (Jul 11, 2019)

I really like that bow


----------



## tdh1971 (Nov 16, 2016)

I want to shoot it.


----------



## PSUJD (Jan 2, 2017)

PAKraig said:


> Draw length?


29 inch.


----------



## PNW Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

#1 Ok after reading this thread, I see theres a few guys that are obviously Mathews haters which is strange to me because if I dont like Ford trucks I'm not on their page bashing them.
#2 people assuming it's the same bow and making assumptions about the VXR before they even shot it. Or even seen one in person. 
#3 I went in to buy the VXR 31.5 and it was clear that Mathews went after accuracy by their Pro mo video stating they took a target bow riser and put it into a hunting rig, this is 100% accurate. Simply shooting this bow without a sight does it ZERO justice. I walked out with the Mathews VXR 28 I'm a 29 inch draw, after a week of shooting this bow it has been the most AMAZING bow I've ever shot, we know they are dead in the hand, and pretty dang quick, well this new 2020 VXR at full draw and set up is a fricking sniper of a bow! It balances so well my jaw literally dropped when sighting it in!!! I had arrow tuned and sight tape on in 35 minutes! Double checked sight tape and its 3 numbers quicker then my Vertix and it runs a half inch shorter since they didnt have the VXR mods in. If you guys are looking for a target bow in a hunting rig even at a 28 ATA it would be foolish to buy another bow. I shoot a lot of arrows daily and yearly and I will challenge anyone to a shoot and I promise you guys will be in awe as I have been every time I've shot this beautiful, quiet, fast, and now VERY ACCURATE bow!! You will not be disappointed when purchasing this bow those animals dont stand a chance!!!


----------



## PNW Slayer (Nov 4, 2017)

I love this 2020 VXR 28 so much that I'm selling my Vertix and I will also be purchasing the VXR 31.5 as well!!!! That's how well this bow shoots, the VXR 28's riser is almost 4 inches longer then the Triax! The 31.5 riser is an inch longer then the 33 ATA Traverse, at full draw these VXRs literally balance themselves!!! #facts it's a completely different bow then the 2019 models, same cams but as everyone knows archery has hit the performance wall unless you're getting uncomfortable draw, let off %. When you try this VXR you're doing yourself a disservice if you shoot it without a sight. Shoot at a different spot at 20 yards or you're wrecking arrows!


----------



## meMYSELFnI (Jul 5, 2018)

Hard to imagine the VXR being different and better enough to justify buying it, if you already own a Vertix.


----------



## Trainman (Jan 16, 2018)

The gimmick is that these engineers have tons of new and improved designs in their back pockets to entice people to spend their hard earned money for something new every year.
Want to really improve your archery skills? Take some lessons from a pro and practice!


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

PNW Slayer said:


> #1 Ok after reading this thread, I see theres a few guys that are obviously Mathews haters which is strange to me because if I dont like Ford trucks I'm not on their page bashing them.
> #2 people assuming it's the same bow and making assumptions about the VXR before they even shot it. Or even seen one in person.
> #3 I went in to buy the VXR 31.5 and it was clear that Mathews went after accuracy by their Pro mo video stating they took a target bow riser and put it into a hunting rig, this is 100% accurate. Simply shooting this bow without a sight does it ZERO justice. I walked out with the Mathews VXR 28 I'm a 29 inch draw, after a week of shooting this bow it has been the most AMAZING bow I've ever shot, we know they are dead in the hand, and pretty dang quick, well this new 2020 VXR at full draw and set up is a fricking sniper of a bow! It balances so well my jaw literally dropped when sighting it in!!! I had arrow tuned and sight tape on in 35 minutes! Double checked sight tape and its 3 numbers quicker then my Vertix and it runs a half inch shorter since they didnt have the VXR mods in. If you guys are looking for a target bow in a hunting rig even at a 28 ATA it would be foolish to buy another bow. I shoot a lot of arrows daily and yearly and I will challenge anyone to a shoot and I promise you guys will be in awe as I have been every time I've shot this beautiful, quiet, fast, and now VERY ACCURATE bow!! You will not be disappointed when purchasing this bow those animals dont stand a chance!!!


Well said sir! I only shot the 31.5 and it holds way better then my Traverse which I didn't think was possible. The only other bow that held as steady as the Vxr that I have ever shot was a Prime centergy hybrid with a 35" ata.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Trainman said:


> The gimmick is that these engineers have tons of new and improved designs in their back pockets to entice people to spend their hard earned money for something new every year.
> Want to really improve your archery skills? Take some lessons from a pro and practice!


Same post in 2 different threads. You must be selling lessons!


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

PNW Slayer said:


> #1 Ok after reading this thread, I see theres a few guys that are obviously Mathews haters which is strange to me because if I dont like Ford trucks I'm not on their page bashing them.
> #2 people assuming it's the same bow and making assumptions about the VXR before they even shot it. Or even seen one in person.
> #3 I went in to buy the VXR 31.5 and it was clear that Mathews went after accuracy by their Pro mo video stating they took a target bow riser and put it into a hunting rig, this is 100% accurate. Simply shooting this bow without a sight does it ZERO justice. I walked out with the Mathews VXR 28 I'm a 29 inch draw, after a week of shooting this bow it has been the most AMAZING bow I've ever shot, we know they are dead in the hand, and pretty dang quick, well this new 2020 VXR at full draw and set up is a fricking sniper of a bow! It balances so well my jaw literally dropped when sighting it in!!! I had arrow tuned and sight tape on in 35 minutes! Double checked sight tape and its 3 numbers quicker then my Vertix and it runs a half inch shorter since they didnt have the VXR mods in. If you guys are looking for a target bow in a hunting rig even at a 28 ATA it would be foolish to buy another bow. I shoot a lot of arrows daily and yearly and I will challenge anyone to a shoot and I promise you guys will be in awe as I have been every time I've shot this beautiful, quiet, fast, and now VERY ACCURATE bow!! You will not be disappointed when purchasing this bow those animals dont stand a chance!!!


Do the VXRs use different switchweight mods than the Vertix?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Shot the 28 today, was very impressed. They did not have a 31.5, not sure which i should go with. Gonna see what the consensus is and decide since i dont have a place that has the 31. I did shoot the vertix also, and really like it alot as well. New grip is great for me. Last mathews i had was an h6, but the grip and i did not get along. Glad they changed! Looks like this will make me get rid,of my bt standard realm.


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

How does the 28 aim an hold compared to the 31.5 i only got to shoot the 31.5 an dang i was blew away 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Trainman said:


> The gimmick is that these engineers have tons of new and improved designs in their back pockets to entice people to spend their hard earned money for something new every year.
> Want to really improve your archery skills? Take some lessons from a pro and practice!


I did have Matt Mcphearson say one time they have the bow in concept several years out but cant build the “best” for the sake of needing a new bow every year to appease the market.

If they built a bow that was the same bow they would build in 5 years then in a year people would be complaining it’s outdated. I think all companies do this and not just the archery industry.

That being said the vertix traverse and VXR are stupid nice


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

My 14 year old son wanted a new bow for Christmas so I took him to a shop last night and had him shoot several different bows.I was expecting to walk out with a new Hoyt but he kept going back to the VXR 28,which surprised me because it's not a real light bow for a kid.He liked the draw cycle,back wall and how dead it was in his hand at the shot.We set it up at 27" and 60lbs and just roughly sighted it in with some mismatched arrows they had at the shop.I plan on using some 400 spine arrows but didn't have any at home so he used some of my ICS hunter 340's this morning.I was impressed with how whisper quiet is was and he was shocked at how deep the arrows penetrated.I plan on matching up some arrows for him over the next few days,getting in tuned good and having him put plenty of time in before our late archery season.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

meMYSELFnI said:


> Hard to imagine the VXR being different and better enough to justify buying it, if you already own a Vertix.


Yea I’ve shot both of them now several times, if I was blind folded, I don’t think I could tell the difference.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

PNW Slayer said:


> #1 Ok after reading this thread, I see theres a few guys that are obviously Mathews haters which is strange to me because if I dont like Ford trucks I'm not on their page bashing them.
> #2 people assuming it's the same bow and making assumptions about the VXR before they even shot it. Or even seen one in person.
> #3 I went in to buy the VXR 31.5 and it was clear that Mathews went after accuracy by their Pro mo video stating they took a target bow riser and put it into a hunting rig, this is 100% accurate. Simply shooting this bow without a sight does it ZERO justice. I walked out with the Mathews VXR 28 I'm a 29 inch draw, after a week of shooting this bow it has been the most AMAZING bow I've ever shot, we know they are dead in the hand, and pretty dang quick, well this new 2020 VXR at full draw and set up is a fricking sniper of a bow! It balances so well my jaw literally dropped when sighting it in!!! I had arrow tuned and sight tape on in 35 minutes! Double checked sight tape and its 3 numbers quicker then my Vertix and it runs a half inch shorter since they didnt have the VXR mods in. If you guys are looking for a target bow in a hunting rig even at a 28 ATA it would be foolish to buy another bow. I shoot a lot of arrows daily and yearly and I will challenge anyone to a shoot and I promise you guys will be in awe as I have been every time I've shot this beautiful, quiet, fast, and now VERY ACCURATE bow!! You will not be disappointed when purchasing this bow those animals dont stand a chance!!!


I don’t think I have ever missed an animal due to the bow I was shooting was not accurate. If it was I would not be bow hunting. Any more all the bows are more capable then we are. No bow, cures buck fever, or lack of practice. You are obviously caught up in the “ cult” as I was once. Good luck.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

omoore said:


> I really like the Mathews and would love to think about the VXR (or even the Vertix). I just really appreciate longer ata bows and have a hard time going under 34".


They may have made the perfect bow for you.
The TRX 36 riser compared to the VXR 31.5 riser.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

PAKraig said:


> Do the VXRs use different switchweight mods than the Vertix?


Anybody?


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

PAKraig said:


> Anybody?


Yes, they are different. I cannot point to a reference on Mathews website, but have seen it so stated on several posts.

Edit: Let me rephrase - a mod that gives 80% letoff at 28" on the vertex, for example, is not the same mod to give the same letoff and draw length on the VRX.

I cannot confirm if there is a Vertix mod that would work on the VRX, but giving it a different letoff and length.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

FlyfishPA said:


> Yes, they are different. I cannot point to a reference on Mathews website, but have seen it so stated on several posts.
> 
> Edit: Let me rephrase - a mod that gives 80% letoff at 28" on the vertex, for example, is not the same mod to give the same letoff and draw length on the VRX.
> 
> I cannot confirm if there is a Vertix mod that would work on the VRX, but giving it a different letoff and length.


So physically they would likely fit, but will likely provide different specs on a VXR than a Vertix?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Pullmyfinger said:


> They may have made the perfect bow for you.
> The TRX 36 riser compared to the VXR 31.5 riser.


I don't think enough people are paying attention to just how long this riser really is, it is a big difference over the Vertix.
I am thinking once more guys stretch them out at yardage both the 28 and 31.5 will prove to be an easier bow to shoot accurately than the Vertix.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

dougell said:


> My 14 year old son wanted a new bow for Christmas so I took him to a shop last night and had him shoot several different bows.I was expecting to walk out with a new Hoyt but he kept going back to the VXR 28,which surprised me because it's not a real light bow for a kid.He liked the draw cycle,back wall and how dead it was in his hand at the shot.We set it up at 27" and 60lbs and just roughly sighted it in with some mismatched arrows they had at the shop.I plan on using some 400 spine arrows but didn't have any at home so he used some of my ICS hunter 340's this morning.I was impressed with how whisper quiet is was and he was shocked at how deep the arrows penetrated.I plan on matching up some arrows for him over the next few days,getting in tuned good and having him put plenty of time in before our late archery season.


Jesus I wish my parents would have been as loaded as you.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Pullmyfinger said:


> They may have made the perfect bow for you.
> The TRX 36 riser compared to the VXR 31.5 riser.


Cool overlay and impressive how long the risers are on the VXRs.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Jesus I wish my parents would have been as loaded as you.


I wish mine were as well.I despise phones and video games but have a weakness when it comes to guns bows and off road vehicles.I consider it money well spent to keep my kids outside to learn how to appreciate the simple things in life.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

dougell said:


> I wish mine were as well.I despise phones and video games but have a weakness when it comes to guns bows and off road vehicles.I consider it money well spent to keep my kids outside to learn how to appreciate the simple things in life.


Like an 1100 dollar compound lol

Obviously I'm just jealous.


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone that says this bow is the same or similar doesnt want to buy a new bow or is believing this because they want to.

Its clearly a different bow. Longer riser and should balance better. Everyone on here should know that.

I also saw weight distribution changed in riser via cut outs and VXRs are not so top heavy.

Vertix was a bad azz bow for sure and if you want a new bow every year for $200.00 bucks then sell it. 

But dont tell yourself this is not a different bow because it is.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

JSIKES said:


> $899 at my local shop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


Can you hook a brother up? [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

dougell said:


> I wish mine were as well.I despise phones and video games but have a weakness when it comes to guns bows and off road vehicles.I consider it money well spent to keep my kids outside to learn how to appreciate the simple things in life.



That’s awesome man, glad you can and did do that for your son.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Like an 1100 dollar compound lol
> 
> Obviously I'm just jealous.


I'm still shooting a 2014 Hoyt spyder and not in any hurry to upgrade.My son is a pretty hardcore hunter and fisherman.He gets plenty of use out of all his equipt and I think he'll get at least 4 years out of this bow.He's killed 4 deer so far this year with a Bowtech fuel but he was ready for a big boy bow.I thought about getting him an Avail but there wasn't that much of a price difference and most shops only carry them in 50 lbs.I'll sell his Bowtech and his stryker that he hasn't used in over three years.The truth is,once you get into adult bows,none are cheap.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Pullmyfinger said:


> They may have made the perfect bow for you.
> The TRX 36 riser compared to the VXR 31.5 riser.


 someone needs to measure the riser on a VXR 31, and measure the riser on a Halon 32, then there will be a real comparison. I think this is marketing people are just eating up with "new longer risers" how much longer is it than a H32 riser? i'm sure someone can check pretty easily.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

The VRX is all hype. Buy a used Vertix instead. :embara:


----------



## jbholderby (Oct 12, 2018)

zernzm08 said:


> So the cam to cam length is actually longer on the VXR 31.5 then the traverse? Wondering if anyone could please put a tape measure to the bow and post the total length of the 31.5?


no, the riser is about an inch longer than the traverse, but the vxr has a more past parallel limbs for a shorter axle to axle


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

The VXR 28 is the first Mathews bow i have owned in over 20 years. It is just an awesome shooting bow all around and the grip finally is suitable to my hands. I ran it thru a chrono side by side my other bows and it was the second fastest. Only my Defiant turbo was faster by 7 fps. That is at 70 lbs and a 454 grain arrow 28.5" draw. It felt much better balanced to me and slimmer than previous offerings. Quiet as heck and just sits there after release. It is smooth all the way back to the wall with very little perceived hump.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

PAKraig said:


> So physically they would likely fit, but will likely provide different specs on a VXR than a Vertix?


Correct,

It's the same with the Halon and Traverse mods. You choose a different letter designation on the mod which will give you a different draw length for each of the models (Halon 5/6/7)

It should be the same with the Vertix/VXR28/VXR31.5

Hopefully there be a mod chart available soon.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

PAKraig said:


> So physically they would likely fit, but will likely provide different specs on a VXR than a Vertix?


That is what I have read and understood. Believe it has to do with the different limb deflection angles.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> someone needs to measure the riser on a VXR 31, and measure the riser on a Halon 32, then there will be a real comparison. I think this is marketing people are just eating up with "new longer risers" how much longer is it than a H32 riser? i'm sure someone can check pretty easily.


 Checked the size of the TRX 36 and the VXR 31.5 at scale in Photoshop; both have essentially an equally long riser, but the 31.5 has beyond parallel limbs and larger cams (the cams of the VXR 31.5 reach exactly the top/bottom of the limbs in the TRX 36, so the cams in the target model do add ~4-4.5"). Both weigth the same (the 36" is 0.02 pounds heavier) and have similar amount of metal; the main diffence (cams aside) is the limb socket angle, which expands the wingspan, and the 6" vs 6.5" fistmelle.


----------



## DavidParkins (Sep 22, 2019)

Really wish theyd send a leftie bow to retailers so we could try them...


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Oct 10, 2003)

I was told the lefty production was going to start 11/20. So maybe we can shoot one soon?


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

PAKraig said:


> Do the VXRs use different switchweight mods than the Vertix?


No. Same mods. The mods are 1/2" shorter in the VXR 28 and 1/2" longer in the VXR 31.5


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Shot the 31 side by side with the pse nxt 33, revolt x and prime black 3. The draw on that vxr is absolutely horrible. Wouldnt give a plug nickle for that bow. The other 3 bows i shot were 50x better than that mathews. Told my dealer if thats the best mathews can build they need to just quit.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Moose39x said:


> Shot the 31 side by side with the pse nxt 33, revolt x and prime black 3. The draw on that vxr is absolutely horrible. Wouldnt give a plug nickle for that bow. The other 3 bows i shot were 50x better than that mathews. Told my dealer if thats the best mathews can build they need to just quit.


Is Mathews struggling?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

LetThemGrow said:


> Is Mathews struggling?


Lol!!


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

vince71969 said:


> No. Same mods. The mods are 1/2" shorter in the VXR 28 and 1/2" longer in the VXR 31.5


Thank you! So now I know to look for a B mod to make 29.5 on a VXR 28.


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

Would the overall opinion be that the mods are drawing 1/2" long? My local shop is saying I need the 29" for my VXR as I'm a 29.5" draw as I have 29.5 / 70lb and want 65lb, but they don't have the D mod for that at this time however they do have the 29" E mod.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Moose39x said:


> Shot the 31 side by side with the pse nxt 33, revolt x and prime black 3. The draw on that vxr is absolutely horrible. Wouldnt give a plug nickle for that bow. The other 3 bows i shot were 50x better than that mathews. Told my dealer if thats the best mathews can build they need to just quit.


Hyperbole much?


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Moose39x said:


> Shot the 31 side by side with the pse nxt 33, revolt x and prime black 3. The draw on that vxr is absolutely horrible. Wouldnt give a plug nickle for that bow. The other 3 bows i shot were 50x better than that mathews. Told my dealer if thats the best mathews can build they need to just quit.


Lol. Love or hate Mathews, they make great bows. The beauty of being an archer in 2019 is that all the companies make awesome equipment. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss97 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just not much of a change from the vertix


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Acottrell said:


> Would the overall opinion be that the mods are drawing 1/2" long? My local shop is saying I need the 29" for my VXR as I'm a 29.5" draw as I have 29.5 / 70lb and want 65lb, but they don't have the D mod for that at this time however they do have the 29" E mod.


31.5 axle to axle? If so, I'd say probably the E mod. I think they're closer to actual draw length this year, but still a little long.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Moose39x said:


> Shot the 31 side by side with the pse nxt 33, revolt x and prime black 3. The draw on that vxr is absolutely horrible. Wouldnt give a plug nickle for that bow. The other 3 bows i shot were 50x better than that mathews. Told my dealer if thats the best mathews can build they need to just quit.


Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I don’t care for VXR or the virtex either, but quit making bows ? They sell more then any other manufacture out there, why would they quit. Because YOU don’t like them, must be Trump typing that.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Hoss97 said:


> Just not much of a change from the vertix


So you’ve shot them side by side or owned both?


----------



## 927303 (Oct 22, 2019)

Seems to be a whole lot of discrepancies on this cycle. Some say horrendous, some say easy and some say a little stiff but smooth " being my opinion". Is this due to bows either being very well tuned or maybe very far out of tune? I know my Hoyt cams got out of sync from it breaking in first few 100 shots and I noticed draw felt different.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

OrBowguy said:


> Seems to be a whole lot of discrepancies on this cycle. Some say horrendous, some say easy and some say a little stiff but smooth " being my opinion". Is this due to bows either being very well tuned or maybe very far out of tune? I know my Hoyt cams got out of sync from it breaking in first few 100 shots and I noticed draw felt different.


I think it’s just a difference in taste... I have not shot a vxr, but if it’s anything like the vertix, it’s a stiff drawing bow to me... but also very consistent (smooth) the one I shot was tuned.

It’s probably no secret at this point, but they are too heavy for my taste too, but there is no denying they make great bows.

If they build a lighter one (like the rumored fake bow) I would certainly be interested in shooting it at least.

I could get used to the draw cycle if I liked the bow. It’s easy to trust you’re buying a good bow with Mathews


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> I don’t care for VXR or the virtex either, but quit making bows ? They sell more then any other manufacture out there, why would they quit. Because YOU don’t like them, must be Trump typing that.


You have heard “quit while you’re ahead” right?:wink: that must be what he meant... 

That reply reminds me of when Mathews carbon bows are mentioned... people are against the idea... weird.

Even though Mathews would still have plenty of heavy aluminum bows for the masses, many think that since they don’t want a carbon bow, Mathews shouldn’t even build one.

The mentality is more H Clinton than Trump to me... it’s a blue mentality


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

I just dont see the wow factor honestly.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

dougell said:


> I wish mine were as well.I despise phones and video games but have a weakness when it comes to guns bows and off road vehicles.I consider it money well spent to keep my kids outside to learn how to appreciate the simple things in life.


Gotta luv your way of thinkin!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23 (Aug 9, 2011)

I shot the VXR today and its a great shooting bow. Very dead in the hand. Also shot the black 3 and revolt x. Ended up buying the bowtech. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwolrey87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mathews are the real deal


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> I think it’s just a difference in taste... I have not shot a vxr, but if it’s anything like the vertix, it’s a stiff drawing bow to me... but also very consistent (smooth) the one I shot was tuned.
> 
> It’s probably no secret at this point, but they are too heavy for my taste too, but there is no denying they make great bows.
> 
> ...


Same draw cycle as Vertix.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

BeastofEast said:


> I just dont see the wow factor honestly.


I agree with that. It would be difficult for me to objectively argue the point that there were really any 'wow' features.
There have only been small changes since the Halon series.

The truth is that the Halon series bows on the used market are the best bang for the buck.
Other than some grip and balance tweaks here and there, not much difference from the shooters perspective.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Pullmyfinger said:


> I agree with that. It would be difficult for me to objectively argue the point that there were really any 'wow' features.
> There have only been small changes since the Halon series.
> 
> The truth is that the Halon series bows on the used market are the best bang for the buck.
> Other than some grip and balance tweaks here and there, not much difference from the shooters perspective.


I don’t know, so many positives have been said since Triax that I never heard about Halon. As for value, I don’t think the guys buying a VXR are too worried about “bang for buck”...


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Well i shoot a lot of the flagship bows released every year and have not owned a Mathews since the late 90's. I have a VXR coming soon. When you get the specs you want in a platform that is as versatile,quiet,smooth and a grip that finally fits my mitts i will own it. Hoyt,Elite and Bowtech have been where my new bows have come from for the last 20 years or so. Now Matt will get some of my money. Hard to argue a bow that is as customizable as the new Mathews cam system that they are not anything "new". Shoot one and decide but don't just throw stones without shooting one first. Add in you can actually order one with the string and cable colors and several color combos of riser and limbs that you want makes it a real plus vs other manufacturers.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

PAKraig said:


> Same draw cycle as Vertix.


On the right bow, I could get used to that. The switch weight would be handy too, because I don’t like it at 70lbs, but I bet I would with some time.

The owner of the shop I use is who’s vertix I shot, all set up. He made it look way easy... I could barely get the thing drawn!

He was putting a rest on my xpedition, and he was checking timing (65lb limbs btw) and he went to draw and could barely get it pulled back, haha... he wasn’t a fan.

Both are stiff drawing, but the x lets you off the hook sooner, but does dump into the valley more.

I don’t like the draw on either compared to some, but get used to any draw pretty quick


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Jan 10, 2019)

Good lookin bow


----------



## cmeyer21 (Nov 14, 2019)

has the best hand grip on the market and super comfortable. fits your hand perfectly. color options are sweet this year.


----------



## RB2143 (Nov 23, 2019)

I’ve been watching the promotion videos out for the VXR. I was looking at the Mathews TRX before the VXR was released. Hoping to shoot one soon.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not a Mathews expert by any means, but I shot the Traverse and the VXR 31.5. The only reason I went with the Traverse is the better draw cycle IMO! It felt smoother going to the solid back wall and less of a noticeable hump compared to the VXR 31.5. The VXR felt stiffer to on the draw. Both bows balanced really nice. Held both bows, I can't see why people say they are heavy. And this is coming from a guy that currently shoots a Hoyt Carbon RX-1. They still feel light to me because of how well they balance. Keeping more weight towards the bottom has to be the key. Can't wait to get my Traverse that I ordered!


----------



## kdsberman (Apr 2, 2007)

Question about the Switchweight Mods on these bows. For starters, how long does it take to change these out when you want to switch to a different draw weight? Also, when you change them, does it take any additional "tuning" to get it to shoot the way it did prior to the mod change? If you can't tell, I do not work on my own bow.

Thanks guys


----------



## msulliv7 (Feb 27, 2018)

Anyone have some feedback on the VRX with a 31” DL or longer?


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

kdsberman said:


> Question about the Switchweight Mods on these bows. For starters, how long does it take to change these out when you want to switch to a different draw weight? Also, when you change them, does it take any additional "tuning" to get it to shoot the way it did prior to the mod change? If you can't tell, I do not work on my own bow.
> 
> Thanks guys


You will have to re-time the rest if you are shooting a drop-away.

As for time to swap them, 10 minutes or less.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Acottrell said:


> You will have to re-time the rest if you are shooting a drop-away.
> 
> As for time to swap them, 10 minutes or less.


Not true for me. I started with 65# mods and then switched to 60# when it was colder. Did not affect anything. Rest timing was still perfect. Bare shaft was still perfect.


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

The Old Guy said:


> Not true for me. I started with 65# mods and then switched to 60# when it was colder. Did not affect anything. Rest timing was still perfect. Bare shaft was still perfect.


Yes, correction on my part, I misread and thought he was saying changing the DL not the draw weight.


----------



## davidvw_2008 (Feb 25, 2018)

I need to go shoot this bow, I think I will love it!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

The Old Guy said:


> Not true for me. I started with 65# mods and then switched to 60# when it was colder. Did not affect anything. Rest timing was still perfect. Bare shaft was still perfect.


Now take the 60# switch weight and go to the 75# is it still the same ? You have no desire to shoot 75# oh okay then cool beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WmClark (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m shooting a Halon. Is it worth investing for the upgrade to a Triax or VRX?


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

I've got my mind I'm buyin a vxr 31.5 should I go with a 8 or 10in stabilizer the demo I shot was stupid balanced an not sure if a 10 would benefit me that much

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

WmClark said:


> I’m shooting a Halon. Is it worth investing for the upgrade to a Triax or VRX?


The VRX is WAY better than the Halon IMO. So much better balanced it isn't even funny and the grip angle is much better.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Hoytbow88 said:


> I've got my mind I'm buyin a vxr 31.5 should I go with a 8 or 10in stabilizer the demo I shot was stupid balanced an not sure if a 10 would benefit me that much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


No way to answer that. I like to run 10" out front and 8" behind on most bows. I agree the bow balanced so well it won't need much weight to help you on hold but parallel limbed bows usually benefit from back weight more than front. I would run a back bar only (no front) before I'd run a front bar only (no back) for sure but I'll likely run both because it gives me the MOI benefits I'm looking for on the shot which makes it more forgiving.


----------



## Hoytbow88 (Jun 16, 2018)

What would be the best length for a back bar I've never messed with em so its gonna be a learning process I strictly hunt an didnt ever try em 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

The Green Machine arrived today AND I LOVE IT!!! Smooth draw compatible to the Vertix but with a better valley. Really smooth and extremely well balanced. Can’t wait to really stretch it out over the next couple of weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo (Nov 4, 2003)

waipiopastor said:


> The Green Machine arrived today AND I LOVE IT!!! Smooth draw compatible to the Vertix but with a better valley. Really smooth and extremely well balanced. Can’t wait to really stretch it out over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which length stabilizers did you go with? 12 & 8?


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

Tombo said:


> Which length stabilizers did you go with? 12 & 8?


That’s the 10” and 8”. 

I will also try the 10” and 6”. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Jan 10, 2019)

Hoytbow88 said:


> What would be the best length for a back bar I've never messed with em so its gonna be a learning process I strictly hunt an didnt ever try em
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Archery Talk Forum


I have dabbled in back/side bars for several years. First, I would not use Mathews bars for the simple fact that they are mostly for appearance and not for us. You can't add enough weight to the side/back bar to properly balance your bow. Second, the only way to really determine what kind of bars you need is to balance your bow and add weight to the bars as necessary. Not all archery shops have a balance but most will.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

waipiopastor said:


> The Green Machine arrived today AND I LOVE IT!!! Smooth draw compatible to the Vertix but with a better valley. Really smooth and extremely well balanced. Can’t wait to really stretch it out over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That looks sooooooo nice. I'm gonna need to get rid of something to justify 2k after its said and done with stabilizers, rest, sight and quiver. I wonder if the wife will notice :set1_thinking:.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

mm1615 said:


> Wow! That looks sooooooo nice. I'm gonna need to get rid of something to justify 2k after its said and done with stabilizers, rest, sight and quiver. I wonder if the wife will notice :set1_thinking:.


Luckily my wife shoots also so we’re both addicts. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHbowHNTR11 (Jan 4, 2019)

I shot the Kure,VXR 28, and VXR 31.5. Draw cycle was smoothest on the elite. The Mathews were definitely stiff for me but it wasn’t too bad. My Halon 5s draw is smoother. The 31.5 seemed to feel really good overall. The 28 really didn’t impress me. I did not favor the feel at full draw over the 31.5 or my halon. 

The VXR 28s riser was longer than the elite kures which did impress me. The Kure has almost a 32 inch ata.

I went with the 31,5 because it felt really steady. Accuracy was my goal with this bow. I don’t have a target bow and might get into that a little with this bow. The grip felt better on the Mathews than any other company. This was a big factor in my decision. I’m not worried about a few ounces if I know I’m getting a quality product that won’t fall apart. 

I am actually curious about the people saying it is the same as the halon 32 in regards to the riser length. I doubt that because it’s clearly longer than the current traverse. Would like to see a pic. (Overlapping)

In order VXR 31.5, Kure, 28. There are smoother shooting bows out there so if draw cycle means everything these obviously are not for you. The other aspects made up for the draw cycle for me. 

I also got it for $940 with the rope attachments which seemed like a good deal for the VXR 31.5.


----------



## Myersc91 (Jul 21, 2018)

*Definitely a difference*



Thunderer said:


> Come on you guys. Look at the difference, or lack thereof:
> 
> Halon 32 vs. VXR
> View attachment 6983385
> View attachment 6983387


Thunderer, I have also owned the Halon series and imo was a great bow. However, the VXR series has a better feeling grip, is quieter than the Halon (didn’t think that would be possible when I first shot my Halon) and is as vibration free (maybe even less vibration) than my Triax was. I didn’t think I would ever get rid of my Triax, until a friend wanted it more than I wanted to keep it. That VXR holds like a dream, is whisper quiet and is absolutely the most dead in the hand of any bow I’ve ever shot. I would highly recommend going and shooting it, even if you don’t change you have a great bow in the Halon.


----------



## Myersc91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Mathias that is exactly what I thought. I loved everything about my Triax except the grip. That is why my case has a VXR 28 in it now.


----------



## Myersc91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Q2DEATH said:


> There's no way they're the same length. I saw the 36 a couple days ago and that riser is LONG!


The TRX 36 riser is 1/2 to 3/4 inch longer than the 31.5 VXR riser. We laid them on top of each other at the shop that I go to and measured them. One of the reasons these bows hold so well at full draw. It’s crazy!!


----------



## Myersc91 (Jul 21, 2018)

rpg76 said:


> Can anyone confirm/ debunk this? I might have to get one if (close to) true!!��


There is only 1/2-3/4 inch difference. We measured them at the shop that I shoot at and it was crazy to see.


----------



## Myersc91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Spency said:


> Went to the shop last night fully intending to order a VXR 31.5. Had a build summary in hand and ready to order without even shooting. When I got there they had one on the rack in the new green, which looks fantastic. Shot it first and then they talked me into shooting all of the new Hoyts including the Turbo.
> 
> When the dust settled I left with a RX-4 Ultra on order instead. The Mathews is nice, but the draw cycle not for me and the mass difference too blatant when shooting back to back. Hoyt made some noticeable improvements that were surprising to me, not what I expected. My wallet isn't happy, but I'm glad I took the time and shot both before jumping in on the VXR.


Spence I’ve owned bows from most companies and just bought the VXR, but man that RX4 is as smooth drawing of a bow as you can ask for. As a tree stand hunter, I like the 28” bows and of course I liked the price of the VXR better but that RX4 is a fine bow. Congratulations on getting a great bow and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Myersc91 (Jul 21, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> someone needs to measure the riser on a VXR 31, and measure the riser on a Halon 32, then there will be a real comparison. I think this is marketing people are just eating up with "new longer risers" how much longer is it than a H32 riser? i'm sure someone can check pretty easily.


The VXR 31.5 is 1/2-3/4 short of the TRX 36 riser. Measured them at my local shop the other night after reading this sight.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

You guys are right on about that riser length. I was pretty surprised by that. Local shop guys, who are knowledgeable bowtechs, have said some of the VXR ‘s have been real hard to tune. Could be a shooter issue but considering it’s the same cam system and some of the buyers have shot bows with this cam before without issue, just thought I’d mention it to see if anybody else is observing this?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> You guys are right on about that riser length. I was pretty surprised by that. Local shop guys, who are knowledgeable bowtechs, have said some of the VXR ‘s have been real hard to tune. Could be a shooter issue but considering it’s the same cam system and some of the buyers have shot bows with this cam before without issue, just thought I’d mention it to see if anybody else is observing this?


What kind of tuning issues? 

I haven't heard of any, but my area is a very small sample.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Just set up a 31.5 VXR from Halon 32, and the riser is at least a couple of inches longer on the VXR (probably a little more) just looking at it. Still at the shop, waiting for my string, sorry I can't measure it for you now.


----------



## gmk109 (Jan 28, 2020)

927303 said:


> I shot both today, they both have a little bit of a stiff but smooth draw, nice back wall and hold well. The long riser on the 31 is very nice feels like your shooting a 34" bow. The 28 surprised me, it also shot very well, holded nice just not as well as the 31. However the 28 felt a lot lighter, weird being only a few oz different. Both bows will find a lot of buyers. I ended up with the bt revolt, it felt better than both Mathews to me.


I havent shot the Mathews vxr yet but they look nice. I shot the revolt x the other day and loved it! I'll probably be ordering one soon unless I find something I like better.


----------

